# Ethan Ralph proposes to an asexual crypto-jew lolicon



## Null (Aug 1, 2021)

https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1421864652133240837
		



*ANOTHER DEMON BABY FOR THE HARVEST BROTHERS*


----------



## Gone Ham (Aug 1, 2021)

Looks like Chris and Ralph’s love quests have come to an end


----------



## NigKid (Aug 1, 2021)

Oh no...
And with everything thats going on right now they'll get quadruplets or something


----------



## cistendered (Aug 1, 2021)

Are marriages between pigs and horses even legal in Virginia?


----------



## wire cutters (Aug 1, 2021)

Demon baby 2.0 when?


----------



## Tom Myers (Aug 1, 2021)

Null said:


> View attachment 2398965
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1421864652133240837
> ...


Fuck that nail paint looks trash


----------



## Null (Aug 1, 2021)

cistendered said:


> Are marriages between pigs and horses even legal in Virginia?


Does the horse identify as a man or a woman


----------



## Ripple (Aug 1, 2021)

Remember a few months ago when Faith was still pregnant with Xander and Ralph was trying to arrange a threesome with May? Time just flies by.


----------



## Blasterisk (Aug 1, 2021)

ralph should have proposed to his mom first imo


----------



## A shitty ass clover (Aug 1, 2021)

Holy fucking shit this week has been so cursed.


----------



## One Sick Puppy (Aug 1, 2021)

What a start to the month lol.


----------



## GuntN7 (Aug 1, 2021)

*Ralph, congratulations !!!*

I am more speechless than whatever Chris did... you ralphamale...


----------



## Zear (Aug 1, 2021)

The harbinger of the apocalypse


----------



## Pitaya Argbod (Aug 1, 2021)

some timeline we landed in, huh


----------



## Woyzeck (Aug 1, 2021)

And yet he’d still take Nora back in a heartbeat


----------



## Canoodler (Aug 1, 2021)

I wonder how the Gunt will manage to fuck this up.


----------



## Andrew Neiman (Aug 1, 2021)

Null said:


> View attachment 2398965
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1421864652133240837
> ...


Nice to see someone opting for a non-diamond/non-fake-diamond engagement ring.


----------



## Sam Losco (Aug 1, 2021)

What the fuck. This time last year he hadn't even dropped the sex tape of the girl he was gunting at the time. Now he's engaged to some other disgusting bitch? Can't stop himself from fucking his life up.


----------



## Cherry Popcicle. (Aug 1, 2021)

Dear god hes gonna have another one.

We are DOOMED


----------



## Dickxon (Aug 1, 2021)

*WHY CAN'T THIS MAN JUST WAIT FOR SHIT TO CALM DOWN IN HIS LIFE BEFORE JUMPING INTO ANOTHER PREPROGRAMMED DISASTER*


----------



## Step Away From The Melon (Aug 1, 2021)

Based and pony pilled all jokes aside any chance of a poll in regards to if they actually tie the knot, at this point gunt has to take what he can get god forbid they have a child together it would make the Chris and Barb situation seem wholesome .


----------



## netorare (Aug 1, 2021)

imagine being Digibro right now, your GF troons you out then goes off to marry the gunt.


----------



## Anstiv (Aug 1, 2021)

Congratulations!
					

Congratulations!




					youtu.be
				




Congratulations!


----------



## Popper Whiting (Aug 1, 2021)

Null said:


> View attachment 2398965
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1421864652133240837
> ...


Ethan Ralph marries a horse. Bronies with low standards cucked by Gunt.


----------



## Fate Fan (Aug 1, 2021)

Damn dirty Chris-Chan trying to take all of Nulls attention away from him, This was the only way to get it back


----------



## +MarkOuttaBat+ (Aug 1, 2021)

Thats it, we are in the worst timeline.




Fucking God their kid will resent them. If they have one.


----------



## Kheapathic (Aug 1, 2021)

netorare said:


> imagine being Digibro right now, your GF troons you out then goes off to marry the gunt.


"Sure dodged that bullet."


----------



## SimoHayha (Aug 1, 2021)

How many months of Gaytors salary was sacrificed so gunt could put a ring on his trannybride?


----------



## Ripple (Aug 1, 2021)

What do you want to bet one of the first things Ralph did after posting that on Twitter was come here to see what the haters are saying?


----------



## eDove (Aug 1, 2021)

The fuck is that ring


----------



## Vetti (Aug 1, 2021)

Congratulations, Ralph. Wish the best for both of you!


----------



## Simulacrum (Aug 1, 2021)

The Harvest will be bountiful.


----------



## Ramborambo (Aug 1, 2021)

That ring is fucking gaudy and looks cheap as fuck.


----------



## Eurasian Lynx (Aug 1, 2021)

THE CORN MUST GROW


----------



## mindlessobserver (Aug 1, 2021)

I can't wait for the domestic assault story arc and then the my bitch ex wife got half my stuff arc. 

Screencap this post for posterity.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Aug 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## veri (Aug 1, 2021)

can he name this next one joshua conner moon man ralph? it’s only fair this time.


----------



## Jew Lover 1488 (Aug 1, 2021)

The wedding itself is going to be a trashfire


----------



## Luggers (Aug 1, 2021)

A least her gaudy nail polish matches her ugly ring


----------



## Beavis (Aug 1, 2021)

PPP just passed out.


----------



## cistendered (Aug 1, 2021)

I hope they have Gator officiate the wedding.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Aug 1, 2021)

I'm trying to think what Pantsu's plan is. She can't possibly want to be married with Ralph, right?


----------



## Zizara (Aug 1, 2021)

I wonder what sort of new low level of destruction she'll visit upon Ethan. I don't think he'd make too good of a troon, at least.


----------



## Ita Mori (Aug 1, 2021)

cistendered said:


> Are marriages between pigs and horses even legal in Virginia?


_Commonwealth of Virginia VS Gunt_, coming soon to a law class near you.


----------



## WhineMeDineMe69Me (Aug 1, 2021)

What are the odds he somehow brought up Josh during the proposal?  "Bayyybe, be my wife.  I need to spite that dang Joshua Moon."  

Also, nice trash-ass-Titanic necklace-lookin'-ass ring.


----------



## MasterBaiter (Aug 1, 2021)

I don't know whats worse Chris raping and robbing his mom or ethan having a child with this tranny . Wait does she has a womb and can carry a child?


----------



## Canoodler (Aug 1, 2021)

Dickxon said:


> WHY CAN'T THIS MAN JUST WAIT FOR SHIT TO CALM DOWN IN HIS LIFE BEFORE JUMPING INTO ANOTHER PREPROGRAMMED DISASTER


Poor impulse control combined with autism.


----------



## FearsReality (Aug 1, 2021)

Dickxon said:


> *WHY CAN'T THIS MAN JUST WAIT FOR SHIT TO CALM DOWN IN HIS LIFE BEFORE JUMPING INTO ANOTHER PREPROGRAMMED DISASTER*


because he’s a man of danger

no seriously he’s just fucking retarded and can’t help himself


----------



## Fandom Trash (Aug 1, 2021)

This is the worst fucking timeline ever.


----------



## Dickxon (Aug 1, 2021)

Wait. People are already equating this to idubbbz and Anisa in trashyness.
Ralph is going to California for the Vickers case tomorrow.

_They're gonna put in an extra stop in Vegas._


----------



## LiquidKid (Aug 1, 2021)

Null said:


> View attachment 2398965
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1421864652133240837
> ...


Her hands are so god damn manly, wtf?!


----------



## Polyboros2 (Aug 1, 2021)

Seafoam green is an ugly fingernail color, but I bet Ralph's fingernails are a shade that's much worse.

Congratulations Ralphamale! That's a good 3-4 missed bottles of maker's mark well spent, really shows your dedication. You showed that broke dick pedophile Yashua Canner Moooooooon. I'm sure this is the start of a long and rewarding relationship and I am sure that the only legal documents we at the KarenFarms are going to read between the two of you is a marriage license.


----------



## CrowdControl (Aug 1, 2021)

Congratulations to the two fat retards for getting two mentally ill holes to fuck.


----------



## Rebel Wilson (Aug 1, 2021)

Sapphires are nice rings though. If its real it probably belonged to his mom or something.


----------



## instythot (Aug 1, 2021)

Canoodler said:


> I wonder how the Gunt will manage to fuck this up.


Scatologically


----------



## FluorideHuffer (Aug 1, 2021)

Ethan Ralph can get a good wholesome trad  wife and you can’t, remember that null.


----------



## Sam Losco (Aug 1, 2021)

Can we get a poll for if it'll work out?


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Aug 1, 2021)

Rebel Wilson said:


> Lmao  I give it a year


I give it two weeks.

Imagine being Digibro right now


----------



## You (Aug 1, 2021)

Barb is still the superior catch.


----------



## HiddenFist (Aug 1, 2021)

They won't even make it to the wedding.


----------



## ChromaQuack (Aug 1, 2021)

I hope they invite Josh to the wedding.

And don't forget to livestream it, Ralph.


----------



## Eggman's Ghost (Aug 1, 2021)

I can't handle this so soon after the Chris news tbh. Feels bleak as hell man


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Aug 1, 2021)

Ethan Ralph is about to gay marriage a tranny. The corn keeps coming growing in record numbers.


----------



## ZyklonBen (Aug 1, 2021)

we need a total and complete shutdown of Virginia until we can figure out what the hell is going on


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Aug 1, 2021)

I'm pretty sure some ancient evil lives under Virginia at this point.


----------



## Gone Ham (Aug 1, 2021)

My favorite reply to the tweet


----------



## CohenManischewitz (Aug 1, 2021)

The Gunt always wins. You can't abort THE RETORT. Faggots. Look how cool Ralph is now.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## NationalBolshevik (Aug 1, 2021)

At least that's better than Anisa's ring.


----------



## the fall of man (Aug 1, 2021)

Imagine knocking up a dumb teen to internet own somebody due to your low self esteem and gunt, and that experience leads you to responsible fatherhood the depths of degeneracy


----------



## Deezy (Aug 1, 2021)

Well I’m certain he proposed with nothing but love in his heart. Definitely he didn’t do it simply to spite Null and his teen babymama. Almost certainly.


----------



## Symalsa (Aug 1, 2021)

Null said:


> Does the horse identify as a man or a woman


Ralph is getting gay married. Epic


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Aug 1, 2021)

Will the wedding be a patreon exclusive?


----------



## Lone MacReady (Aug 1, 2021)

cistendered said:


> Are marriages between pigs and horses even legal in Virginia?


These days? ANYTHING goes!


----------



## HumanHive (Aug 1, 2021)

cistendered said:


> Are marriages between pigs and horses even legal in Virginia?


I know in West Virginia it’s still legal. I dunno about regular Virginia.
Maryland only if the horse is black.


----------



## Beavis (Aug 1, 2021)

cistendered said:


> I hope they have Gator officiate the wedding.


“Oh boy… do you uhhhh take this man to be your lawfully wedded husband?”


----------



## not william stenchever (Aug 1, 2021)

I would bet that Ralph decided getting engaged would be the best way to dab on Dear Feeder while he's at a low spot because of Chris-Chan. Like most major life decisions of Ralph this was most likely fueled by petty spite.


----------



## rawhide_k (Aug 1, 2021)

til digi"bro" isn't anymore


----------



## Ripple (Aug 1, 2021)

Do you think a condition of her saying “yes” was that Ralph had to finally throw out his last wife’s dildo?


----------



## Insane In The Membrane (Aug 1, 2021)

This child fucker is still going through shit with the teenage girl and her family he knocked up and now he's proposing to the pedophile horse faced cretin who cheated on her ex? Jesus Christ, Ralph, just when you think you're not giving the Alawgs fuel, you pull this stunt. If this leads to another demon baby, let's be horrified.


----------



## Dread First (Aug 1, 2021)

I can already smell another harvest coming. The only question is, what new rainbow jiggling emoji will top the


----------



## veri (Aug 1, 2021)

Dickxon said:


> Wait. People are already equating this to idubbbz and Anisa in trashyness.
> Ralph is going to California for the Vickers case tomorrow.
> 
> _They're gonna put in an extra stop in Vegas._


are there any possible benefits or exceptions to being married during a court case? the only reason i can think of for such a sudden marriage is ralph thinks it’ll benefit his legal battles somehow. 

that or it’s just a joke tweet, which i’m led to believe because of how cheap and fake that ring looks.


----------



## Ted Kaczynski (Aug 1, 2021)

You're gonna carry that ball and chain


----------



## veri (Aug 1, 2021)

ChromaQuack said:


> I hope they invite Josh to the wedding.
> 
> And don't forget to livestream it, Ralph.


with tts on


----------



## Covfefe (Aug 1, 2021)

Null said:


> View attachment 2398965
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1421864652133240837
> ...


Holy fuck, that kid is going to be CURSED. Antichrist is a go, Xander was just the trial run.


----------



## Oliveoil (Aug 1, 2021)

This is actually a good move by Ralph in custody. 
IF and I say IF he can give a picture of stability he thinks he has a chance. Considering how fucked the justice system is?
It depends where the custody fight will take place. If in Calli he is fucked. In his state? Maybe. That is a HUGE maybe considering Ralphs spergouts. 
Do I wish he had custody? HELL NO.


----------



## Mask_de_SMITH (Aug 1, 2021)

So now Ralph as a woman he can beat full-time, then.

Also, he's gonna need a booster seat when he kisses the bride.


----------



## LolRaccoon (Aug 1, 2021)

What in the goddamn...


----------



## Foltest (Aug 1, 2021)

Time for more gunt action.


----------



## Motumbe N'dugu (Aug 1, 2021)

Gator is going to be the gunt bearer. He'll dress up all nice and walk it in on a little pillow.


----------



## Zaryiu2 (Aug 1, 2021)

Null said:


> View attachment 2398965
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1421864652133240837
> ...


_NOW_ _WAIT_ _A_ _MINUTE_ _RALPH_! _RALPH_ NO! _RALPH_ NOOOOOO!


----------



## Perspicacity (Aug 1, 2021)

https://twitter.com/sadNtrad/status/1421866158182047752
		


"DREAMS DO COME TRUE"

HOLY FUCK


----------



## Salubrious (Aug 1, 2021)

cistendered said:


> Are marriages between pigs and horses even legal in Virginia?


I mean, we know they are legal in Connecticut.

Anyone else make that joke yet?


----------



## Fuck It We'll Do It Live (Aug 1, 2021)

netorare said:


> imagine being Digibro right now, your GF troons you out then goes off to marry the gunt.


She also was quick to drop her own transman ('being' Digibro) bullshit the moment she got gunted.


----------



## veri (Aug 1, 2021)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> I'm pretty sure some ancient evil lives under Virginia at this point.



the answer was right there in front of us the whole time.


----------



## MeltyTW (Aug 1, 2021)

Null said:


> View attachment 2398965
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1421864652133240837
> ...


more expenses lmfao, also being ftm this means ralph is officially having a big gay wedding.


----------



## dankeybong (Aug 1, 2021)

Poor Digibro. Maybe if he watched less moeshit this could have been prevented.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Aug 1, 2021)

Congratulations! 

They will surely have a happy and quiet marriage!


----------



## Fate Fan (Aug 1, 2021)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> are there any possible benefits or exceptions to being married during a court case? the only reason i can think of for such a sudden marriage is ralph thinks it’ll benefit his legal battles somehow.
> 
> that or it’s just a joke tweet, which i’m led to believe because of how cheap and fake that ring looks.


My only thought is if pantsu is called as a witness for whatever reason. If there married you cant make the testify against each other


----------



## JamusActimus (Aug 1, 2021)

Xander could be sane.
Horse-pig baby will be a lolcow in the making


----------



## MeltyTW (Aug 1, 2021)

Massa's Little Buckie said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> They will surely have a happy and quiet marriage!


im going to get shitfaced and crash it lol


----------



## Jack Awful (Aug 1, 2021)

Ripple said:


> Remember a few months ago when Faith was still pregnant with Xander and Ralph was trying to arrange a threesome with May? Time just flies by.


And less than a month ago when Ralph said he was still invested in Faith and Xander's life?


----------



## mrdk_04 (Aug 1, 2021)

I pity MC Jarbo, Ralph's saga is moving forward faster than he can write tracks about it.


----------



## Sam Losco (Aug 1, 2021)

♇antsu ♇arty on Twitter: "I'm so fucking happy!! 😭🎊 Dreams do come …
					

archived 1 Aug 2021 16:28:36 UTC




					archive.vn
				



"Dreams do come true"
I... what.. I.. 
How fucked are you that your dream is to marry Ethan "da gunt" Ralph. Ethan "Pillstream" Ralph, Ethan "shit huffing, shit licking" Ralph. Jesus fucking Christ.
Saviors of the white race everyone.


----------



## Aqua Panda (Aug 1, 2021)

Didn't Ralph just impregnate another woman and have a kid?

A full marriage proposal is pretty much taking it at light speed.


----------



## 5t3n0g0ph3r (Aug 1, 2021)

@theralph The idea is NOT to try to outdo Chris Chan. This isn't a contest, idiot.


----------



## Punished Brent (Aug 1, 2021)

One conviction
One pregnant teenager
Two marriages
Two substance abuse problems
Three ruined “women”
Three ruined “co-hosts”

I’m noticing a pattern here


----------



## Image Reactions (Aug 1, 2021)

Gotta update the lore.

Faith reading to Xander all of his pop’s exploits, including getting engaged to a shemale horse that once tried to molest Mama Faith.


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Aug 1, 2021)

Congratulations! Hopefully Ethan finds her poo tasty.


----------



## I-chi (Aug 1, 2021)

Holy shit you fat fucking faggot, you just can't stop can you?


----------



## MeltyTW (Aug 1, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> View attachment 2398999
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i now pronounce you man and piglet, you may kiss the gunt


----------



## Meckhlorde (Aug 1, 2021)

Ralph loved Nora like no other woman in his life. The way he spoke of her even after they divorced proves this. Even with how much he loved her, Ralph still cheated on her with trashy women. I don't give them a year before May divorces gunty for being unFAITHful.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Aug 1, 2021)

I hope Gator is the best man.

It'll be the diddler, bachelor party at the playground


----------



## Vetti (Aug 1, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> im going to get shitfaced and crash it lol


So will Ralph.


----------



## Mary Magdalene (Aug 1, 2021)

Oh, he's really trying to make Faith "regret" leaving now... 
_Faith don't fall for it and stay away with lil Xan, for the love of God_


----------



## thismanlies (Aug 1, 2021)

Love (and a tolerance for lolicon) must be a powerful thing if Pantsu can look at someone with Ralph's prospects and go "Yeah, this sounds like a good idea."


----------



## Pyre (Aug 1, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> View attachment 2398999
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is going to rape his ass for every cent left to his name. Ralph is an insanely unintelligent individual.


----------



## Sam Losco (Aug 1, 2021)

He has to stream the wedding. He can't pass up all the donos he'll get during it.


----------



## TV's Adam West (Aug 1, 2021)

3 months, tops.


----------



## Bush did USS Maine (Aug 1, 2021)

So how long has he been planning this if Faith was still talking to him every day since December? Until after the Dick Show event in Tampa, these two were denying they were even in a relationship, and Faith sent in some messages in a stream that basically said "you better not be". I can't imagine she would still be talking to him about the baby if she thought this was coming. Will we get a hilarious meltdown?


----------



## CharlesBarkley (Aug 1, 2021)

Shitty ring. Shitty wife. Shitty life.

Enjoy that bag of trouble, Ralph.


----------



## ive seen some shit (Aug 1, 2021)

Someone help me understand, what kind of fucked up daddy issues this cunt has that her dream was to marry the gunt?

from what i see shes midly attractive i mean shes got a fit body, which im sure ethan crushes as he drunkenly tries to fuck it.


----------



## Jack Awful (Aug 1, 2021)

Mary Magdalene said:


> Oh, he's really trying to make Faith "regret" leaving now...
> _Faith don't fall for it and stay away with lil Xan, for the love of God_


Schizo theory:
They're doing this to make Faith jealous, so when Ralph goes up to defend himself in the Vickers suit she'll leave her family and either join the polycule or Ralph will leave Pantsu, allowing her to play the pity card and attract a different eceleb to leech off of.

I doubt this'll work and will reflect poorly in the case, as it shows Ralph is fast to move on.


----------



## Wewladdingt0n (Aug 1, 2021)

Marr


Null said:


> View attachment 2398965
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1421864652133240837
> ...


Marriage will not go through. Calling it now


----------



## VooDew (Aug 1, 2021)

Out with the barely legal, in with the troon


----------



## Mary Magdalene (Aug 1, 2021)

ive seen some shit said:


> View attachment 2399013
> 
> Someone help me understand, what kind of fucked up daddy issues this cunt has that her dream was to marry the gunt?


Her add on Twitter is "SadNTrad" now?? Nothing more traditional than being early thirties and flicking your bean to drawn toddlers I suppose


----------



## Socrates (Aug 1, 2021)

Wewladdingt0n said:


> Marr
> 
> Marriage will not go through. Calling it now


I'm not sure how anybody on this website is still confident enough to make predictions after the nuclear powered double twist mach 5 curve ball chris just threw us.


----------



## Glade Candles (Aug 1, 2021)

"GAYDUR, I SURE SHOWED THEM AY-LAWGS GAYDUR. I PROPOSED TO THE ANIME PEDOPHILE AND I FINALLY OWNED THOSE LOSERS ON BROKE DICK FARMS GAYDUR, NOW GIT ME MY MAKER'S MARK AND BATH STICK."


----------



## Haint (Aug 1, 2021)

Cherry Popcicle. said:


> Dear god hes gonna have another one.
> 
> We are DOOMED


Not enough coat hangers in the world


----------



## Fareal (Aug 1, 2021)

I opened this post and began laughing in a low, choked way like a wounded hyena. What the fuck else can happen this weekend in the World of Lolcows? Kevin finally gets the amhole pounded?

Is this some bassackwards attempt to look like a potentially acceptable parental figure given the ongoing legal proceedings with the Vickers'? Is - is this the most cackhanded attempt possible by Gunt to look like he is cleaning up his fucking act??


----------



## Anne Hyroe (Aug 1, 2021)

Unless they’re doing the Vegas thing (would that be the third cow couple this year?) then there’s no way this makes it to a ceremony. Ralph has ridiculous reasons behind all his dumb choices; we’ll have to wait and see who he’s trying to get back at. My concern is that it’s Faith and the Vickers’ and he’s going to try to have a ‘legitimate’ piglet from spite.


----------



## The Soaker (Aug 1, 2021)

I, for one, am happy with their decision & hope they stay together FOREVER. They have done enough harm interacting & propagating with the human race out on their own.


----------



## TherapyMan (Aug 1, 2021)

I have to imagine that the marriage is both a ploy by Ralph to marriage-trap Mantsu into not leaving him and a grift by Mantsu to get into Ralph's finances. Either way, I have no doubt that there is some sort of plot at work here.


----------



## Dick Molesterson (Aug 1, 2021)

I think we all know where he got that ring from.


----------



## Dr. Jekyll (Aug 1, 2021)

Wasn't down with the whole revelations/end times thing but these past few days are really swaying that.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Aug 1, 2021)

So... Yaniv is next or his ruptured stink ditch was just out of order?


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Aug 1, 2021)

Do you think Ethan will impregnate Pantsu and she will leave him not giving custody of the child?


----------



## Icasaracht (Aug 1, 2021)

Joshua Connor Moon's unrequited potato love raped their own mother and sold his trust for thirty pieces of silver whilst gout incarnate ties another nuptial ring to continue the biological imperative. What timeline, what lore!


----------



## BeanRespecter (Aug 1, 2021)

Good for them...now he only has to address creating a child and abandoning him.


----------



## YMB (Aug 1, 2021)

Bet it would have been pretty funny to watch that short fat fuck get down on one knee to propose and even funnier watching him try to get back up.


----------



## Burd Turglar (Aug 1, 2021)

That in all honesty looks like a kmart ring.


----------



## Salade Nicoise (Aug 1, 2021)

I go to the mountains for one measly weekend away and someone just cracks open the darkest timeline and let's it all pour out on the floor, ffs.

Meanwhile, someone put Faith on suicide watch, coz y'all know that BPD bag of post-partum is losing her shit right now.


----------



## Haru Okumura (Aug 1, 2021)

He's really living it up to cope with this week's devastating courtroom loss to Ade and upcoming loss to Vickers, huh?


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Aug 1, 2021)

> "The most tragic thing to happen all month"



Wait, it's August 1. I guess you're right.


----------



## GL09 (Aug 1, 2021)

If Faith doesn't take all his money for Xander, Manstsu will claim it all in the divorce. Best just to drink it all away now Ralph before it's too late.


cistendered said:


> I hope they have Gator officiate the wedding.


As if Gator is even getting an invite.


----------



## Pixis (Aug 1, 2021)

Here we go. This time the divorce is going to an awful one, but oh so perfect for us.


----------



## Fareal (Aug 1, 2021)

JuanButNotForgotten said:


> So... Yaniv is next or his ruptured stink ditch was just out of order?
> View attachment 2399031


On current form, either Yaniv rapes Miriam or he finally gets his hands on a child.... okay, condolences to Miriam


----------



## WWE Champion (Aug 1, 2021)

Is this a divorce speedrun? 12 months ago he was still together with Mrs Vickers, does this guy have no fucking brain left?


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (Aug 1, 2021)

I can’t wait for the disaster of a ceremony to occur. Makes me wonder what pedo party family has to say about all of this.


----------



## instythot (Aug 1, 2021)

Mantsu simply finally realized that ex-wives get paid for kill report appearances


----------



## thismanlies (Aug 1, 2021)

Somehow I get the feeling this will end horribly. Like horribly in a way that eclipses anything Chris has done.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Aug 1, 2021)

GL09 said:


> As if Gator is even getting an invite.


Someone has to be the maid of honor and hold up the gunt as Ralph walks down the aisle


----------



## Motherf*cker (Aug 1, 2021)

Maybe it's because I've been following the Chris Chan thread now for hours between bouts of insomina but I am not convinced that we are now in an insane timeline that makes no sense.


----------



## instythot (Aug 1, 2021)

thismanlies said:


> Somehow I get the feeling this will end horribly. Like horribly in a way that eclipses anything Chris has done.


Horribly as in seeing mantsu getting thumbed?


----------



## Pill Cosby (Aug 1, 2021)

I hope Ralph makes her sign a prenup because she will end up having custody of Gator and own half of the Ralph Retort.


----------



## 2lolis1cup (Aug 1, 2021)

I just want it to either go full tilt or return to normal. I would rather do a real LARP with a nuclear fallout than read this after just reading about chris. The world is burning and I'm not sure if I should be laughing or not.


----------



## Zebedee (Aug 1, 2021)

Will their child have to fight the spawn of Chris and his mothers, over who gets to be the Anti-Christ?


----------



## Dick Molesterson (Aug 1, 2021)

AncientPhosphur said:


> Someone has to be the maid of honor and hold up the gunt as Ralph walks down the aisle


Gator will be there to sweep up after the flower girl (Who they will hopefully keep far away from the Bride, Dax and Vito)


----------



## RhoasJonas (Aug 1, 2021)

"THAT PEDO JAWSH IS NOT INVITED TO MUH WHITE TRASH WEDDIN'!"


----------



## Key the Metal Shitposter (Aug 1, 2021)

have they even been together a year? cant be more than a year and a half right?


----------



## Pizdec (Aug 1, 2021)

Next year we'll be knee deep in the paper abortion saga, while Ralph is trying to care for the baby he made with Pantsu as he is busily banging another chick he found behind arby's giving BJs for curly fries.


----------



## PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue (Aug 1, 2021)

This retard needs to slow down.
What the fuck is this?


----------



## RSOD (Aug 1, 2021)

Vitruvius said:


> I'm not sure how anybody on this website is still confident enough to make predictions after the nuclear powered double twist mach 5 curve ball chris just threw us.


 Looks like we need to call the chosen one @Mariposa Electrique you have to tell us or otherwise you will have to disappear for knowing too much


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Aug 1, 2021)

God has abandoned us.


----------



## DoctorShitness (Aug 1, 2021)

I think the more shocking thing here isn't that they are getting engaged, it's that they are getting engages after barely a year. She may think much like Digibro this is gonna be a forever engagement just for show, but Ethan is not the kind of guy who will plan a dream wedding to make someone happy. Ethan will trot her out to the court house and do it cheap and easy. Amanda may think it's as simple as a divorce, but Ralph strikes me as the kind of person who will refuse to sign divorce papers and play every nasty trick he can to fuck with her until he gets what he wants.

It will be interesting if she keeps refusing to actually get married.


----------



## Rotollo 2 (Aug 1, 2021)

I see the hell of the past 2 months will continue into august, Cursed Summer boys Lets GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Top Skink (Aug 1, 2021)

eDove said:


> The fuck is that ring


By tradition, the classy movie is to spend three month’s salary on an engagement ring. Ralph, being a guntleman of the highest character, did just that and spent all 11$ he earned since May on gumball machine rings until he found one that was _just_ right.


Congrats Ralph, and when Null writes a meandering blogpost saying he wants to start farming, I look forward to seeing you move in with the tranch and open up your own little Gunt’s funt and sunt. 
And hey, you’re already a step ahead by getting your own horse!


----------



## Desktop User2 (Aug 1, 2021)

So, just to recap, Ralph just proposed, with a cereal box ring, to the former fiancee of a trailer park tranny while his teenage mentally handicapped baby momma, with whom he proposed a threesome - while she was expecting, mind you - with said born again tranny lover now future mrs. Ralph, just had the first born to his name (well, sorta... I don´t think noone is carrying his name...)?
BRING ON THE FIDDLE AND THE BANJO, BOYS. WE REACHED SHITKICKER YOKEL NIRVANA!!!

Heimbach has shit on Ralph! He´s the true huwhite saviour!!! CONIUGATOR!!!!!!


----------



## Popper Whiting (Aug 1, 2021)

I for one am proud of Ethan Ralph. He is marrying a beautiful this.


----------



## and 15 others (Aug 1, 2021)

Null said:


> View attachment 2398965
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1421864652133240837
> ...


On one hand I hate Ralph and don't like the concept of him having sex
On another hand I also really hate Digibro and enjoy the concept of him getting cucked
And on another hand I don't like digibro's ex goblina because she's a pedophile

I'm not sure how to feel about this


----------



## thismanlies (Aug 1, 2021)

instythot said:


> Horribly as in seeing mantsu getting thumbed?


Let's just say it involves prison.


----------



## Snusmumriken (Aug 1, 2021)

And just when we thought things couldn’t get worse for the gunt baby: a crazy teenage mom, a ralphamale father AND a pedophile stepmom.


----------



## JewnitedDisgraceOfAmerica (Aug 1, 2021)

Null said:


> View attachment 2398965
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1421864652133240837
> ...


Christ have mercy...

Maybe, just maybe, Xander isn't the prophesied Demon Baby. It will be the abomination these two inevitably create.


----------



## High Tea (Aug 1, 2021)

Can we have one day without disturbing happenings?  Does May not have any family who advise her? 

Faith is not going to want to fight for Ralph to see their child or be on his side with the restraining order proceedings if he's with someone else.  There is no illusion now that they will get back together. Going as far has to have a child and May gets the ring.

I thought it was a just a joke, but Ralph is trying to fulfill Null's post.  First the new housing, then a child, now this.  Speechless.


----------



## Icasaracht (Aug 1, 2021)

*I wanna be a real bard for the occasion!*




your_browser_is_not_able_to_play_this_audio


----------



## Popper Whiting (Aug 1, 2021)

and 15 others said:


> On one hand I hate Ralph and don't like the concept of him having sex
> On another hand I also really hate Digibro and enjoy the concept of him getting cucked
> And on another hand I don't like digibro's ex goblina because she's a pedophile
> 
> I'm not sure how to feel about this


Glad you're not any of them


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Aug 1, 2021)

No surprise Ralph bought a cheap ass $90 “vintage style” ring with lab sapphire from eBay. 

He’s probably been planing to propose for a month or more since that’s how long it takes the Pajeet’s on EBay to send over that garbage jewelry. 

Digi couldn’t get $5 for that ring at a pawn store.


----------



## Tinten (Aug 1, 2021)

Null said:


> View attachment 2398965
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1421864652133240837
> ...


THE GUNT RINGS HOME A DYNASTY


----------



## Sithis (Aug 1, 2021)

Gone Ham said:


> Looks like Chris and Ralph’s love quests have come to an end


And now we enter what the Bible lovingly refers to as "the beginning of sorrows"


----------



## B’Elanna (Aug 1, 2021)

Canoodler said:


> I wonder how the Gunt will manage to fuck this up.


He will transfer all his cash into Pantsu’s name to avoid paying child support and she will run off with it


----------



## Disgruntled Pupper (Aug 1, 2021)

I've never seen a man so dedicated to making sure his own son is molested. Having your children diddled by your transmaiden open pedophile now wife sure is an epic way to pwn the haters and Broke Dick Josh


----------



## Reverend (Aug 1, 2021)

Is this the troon he's getting married to? I'm so confused as to this being legal in whatever state he's in.


----------



## Francis York Morgan (Aug 1, 2021)

Imagine thinking this is a "win" in any way. You're so sticking it to everyone by marrying this mentally unstable pedo, Ethan.

It's not too dissimilar from Chris where you can repeatedly tell Ethan "no, stop, this is a really bad idea", he'll do it anyway, and then be surprised at the end when it all blows up in his face.


----------



## Spergichu (Aug 1, 2021)

Two months at most.


----------



## Terrorist (Aug 1, 2021)

This will be really funny within like 6 months when she cucks him with Vito or whoever then becomes the new Most Evil Bitch In The World once she and Ralph inevitably sue each other. Soon enough Gator will be calling her a pedophile 24/7. Hope that rock is fake!


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Aug 1, 2021)

cistendered said:


> Are marriages between pigs and horses even legal in Virginia?


Probably. Is it still illegal for whites to marry black people there?


----------



## LordofCringe7206 (Aug 1, 2021)

Between Ralph and Chris, the next few weeks of MATI are going to be some of the best streams Null has ever put on.


----------



## Don't Tread on Me (Aug 1, 2021)

Dickxon said:


> *WHY CAN'T THIS MAN JUST WAIT FOR SHIT TO CALM DOWN IN HIS LIFE BEFORE JUMPING INTO ANOTHER PREPROGRAMMED DISASTER*


You know it's funny. This is so entirely predictable and yet so observably absolutely un-self-aware and awful. If any of us actually cared, we might turn this website into a set of case studies for psychological research to determine exactly what makes a lolcow, compile some symptoms, pick a cool Latin name for it and publish it in a major journal and make millions.

But laughing at retards is my passion. I could never turn it into a career.


----------



## LaurenLauren (Aug 1, 2021)

Null said:


> View attachment 2398965
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1421864652133240837
> ...


WHAT THE FUCK?! This is the most retarded thing that I saw this month.


----------



## UnLimiTed-Lbs (Aug 1, 2021)

Ralph propose to a women who self identified as a man a year ago.
the reality is Ralph is now gay married to a man. Congrats Ralph.


----------



## PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue (Aug 1, 2021)

ive seen some shit said:


> Someone help me understand, what kind of fucked up daddy issues this cunt has that her dream was to marry the gunt?


@ive seen some shit 
Name and avatar checks out.


----------



## Hüftpriester (Aug 1, 2021)

The best timeline would be if Ralph left her for someone slightly less disgusting right after getting married. Maybe Pey the slampig? Go for it Ralph, you can do better than a horse faced tranny!


----------



## Deprussian Doge (Aug 1, 2021)

What the fuck is this timeline…

I can’t even step away from my computer for a couple hours without a major insane fucking happening.


----------



## Dickxon (Aug 1, 2021)

The priest tells them it's time to kiss. Excited, jittering, partially out of love, partially because he has already had six glasses of Makers Mark and Coke, Ralph reaches for the veil. 
After all he has been through, being a deadbeat dad who will never be able to meet his beloved son, being destroyed by a fat ex, even divorcing the only woman who had previously been open to touching his little West Memphis peepee - this is his moment. 
Finally, he will be kissing his true love, his future wife. 
He lifts up the veil.

Suddenly, it strikes him: This is not May. It may be a man's face, as he expected, but it is not the Pedo Lolicon he proposed to. A voice in the back of his head - it sounds almost like his own - tells him: "Ralph, NO!". 
In disbelief, he stammers... "M-May? Did you forget your HRT this morning?". But to his shock, the person behind the veil begins laughing. 
Tears in their eyes, they give Ethan a wide, nasty grin, and they say:

"It's me, Ralph. You've married yourself to Odysee, so you have married yourself to me. Yes, Ethan Oliver Ralph... it was me all along."

Ethan is frozen. He realizes. There was never a May, there was never an asexual tranny weeb trad wife to make him egg salad sandwiches.
As the world turns black before his eyes, he collects his last breath, all the air left in his gunt-crushed lungs, and yells:
"Xa--- Xa...



> _XXXXXAAAAAAAAAAAANDUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!"_


----------



## Truly Rural (Aug 1, 2021)

How stupid of me to think this was just today's meme in Autism chat. Congratulations I guess. Here's hoping that pig and horse DNAs do splice!


----------



## Crystal Golem (Aug 1, 2021)

"so when did you guys get engaged"

"Uh- I think it was that week that it came out that Chris Chan was fucking his mom right honey?"


----------



## Pope of Degeneracy (Aug 1, 2021)

Null said:


> View attachment 2398965
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1421864652133240837
> ...


----------



## LaurenLauren (Aug 1, 2021)

i'm going to bet, that by the end of the year Ralph will be paying alimony to this retard tranny and child support for little Xander. Ralph what the fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## Fields Of Rye (Aug 1, 2021)

Dickxon said:


> *WHY CAN'T THIS MAN JUST WAIT FOR SHIT TO CALM DOWN IN HIS LIFE BEFORE JUMPING INTO ANOTHER PREPROGRAMMED DISASTER*


SHARKS GOTTA SWIM OR THEY DIE


----------



## Mischief Committee (Aug 1, 2021)

This is a very elaborate cucking. So if he's little dick masterson, does this make her 90's girl or something?


----------



## Angry Shoes (Aug 1, 2021)

I'm kinda lost for words. After knocking up a child he starts dating this abomination, then proposes to her after a few months. I genuinely don't know what the gameplan is here.


----------



## LaurenLauren (Aug 1, 2021)

Black Rabbit said:


> This is a very elaborate cucking. So if he's little dick masterson, does this make her 90's girl or something?


2000 boy*


----------



## genericwhitemale (Aug 1, 2021)

Null said:


> View attachment 2398965
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1421864652133240837
> ...


"sadNtrad"


----------



## Jack Awful (Aug 1, 2021)

Is there any evidence that pantsu and ralph are intimate? Not saying sex, but have they ever even kissed on cam? I remember they were caught holding hands before it was confirmed they were dating. They constantly share their lives online, so you'd think there'd be something.


----------



## CheeseCrackers (Aug 1, 2021)

Null said:


> View attachment 2398965
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1421864652133240837
> ...


that looks like a shaved mans hand and may cant paint nails correctly. troon confirmed


----------



## LaurenLauren (Aug 1, 2021)

Angry Shoes said:


> I'm kinda lost for words. After knocking up a child he starts dating this abomination, then proposes to her after a few months. I genuinely don't know what the gameplan is here.


Ethan is speed running self-destruction.


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Aug 1, 2021)

Rotollo 2 said:


> I see the hell of the past 2 months will continue into august, Cursed Summer boys Lets GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


This is peak white boy summer


----------



## NulWillBecomeTranny (Aug 1, 2021)

cistendered said:


> Are marriages between pigs and horses even legal in Virginia?


We let sodomites get married, this is the next logical step.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Aug 1, 2021)

Canoodler said:


> I wonder how the Gunt will manage to fuck this up.


He already fucked up.


Dickxon said:


> *WHY CAN'T THIS MAN JUST WAIT FOR SHIT TO CALM DOWN IN HIS LIFE BEFORE JUMPING INTO ANOTHER PREPROGRAMMED DISASTER*


BECAUSE RALPHAMALES CAN'T STOP WINNING, YA AYYLAWG!


Dickxon said:


> Wait. People are already equating this to idubbbz and Anisa in trashyness.
> Ralph is going to California for the Vickers case tomorrow.
> 
> _They're gonna put in an extra stop in Vegas._


Christ Almighty, he did this just to "get back" at Vickers, I just know it.


Polyboros2 said:


> Seafoam green is an ugly fingernail color, but I bet Ralph's fingernails are a shade that's much worse.


Hmm, fungus yellow, cigarette tar brown, or cyanosis blue?


Jack Awful said:


> Schizo theory:
> They're doing this to make Faith jealous, so when Ralph goes up to defend himself in the Vickers suit she'll leave her family and either join the polycule or Ralph will leave Pantsu, allowing her to play the pity card and attract a different eceleb to leech off of.
> 
> I doubt this'll work and will reflect poorly in the case, as it shows Ralph is fast to move on.


How is this a schizo theory? I bet you dollars to donuts that this was exactly Ralph's line of thought.


Key the Metal Shitposter said:


> have they even been together a year? cant be more than a year and a half right?


My perception of time's admittedly been a little whack, but it can't have been more than half a year, right?


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Aug 1, 2021)

Can I be your +1 Jersh?


----------



## Lodoss Warrior (Aug 1, 2021)

Jesus Christ, why is it always the scumbag losers who are so fecund?

Well, see you guys in a year or two for Xander’s half-sibling.


----------



## Mischief Committee (Aug 1, 2021)

On a side note, I can't wait for the next DA Gunt tape to drop about this.


----------



## Polyboros2 (Aug 1, 2021)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> Hmm, fungus yellow, cigarette tar brown, or cyanosis blue?



Oh it's brown, but not from cigarettes.


----------



## Null (Aug 1, 2021)

I guess Ralph doesn't have any money. As the local silver merchant, I have reasons to believe that's a zinc ring with glass gems.


----------



## CohenManischewitz (Aug 1, 2021)

this was only just a year ago...




Your browser is not able to display this video.



sigh


----------



## Laquisha Guntermensch (Aug 1, 2021)

Goddamn it Gaydur!  Git that pedo-gal hitched to muh wagon so's she can pull us to the justice of the peace to git married, you fat faggot motherfucker!  It's gunt-boy summer!  Hee-yaw!


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Aug 1, 2021)

Dickxon said:


> The priest tells them it's time to kiss. Excited, jittering, partially out of love, partially because he has already had six glasses of Makers Mark and Coke, Ralph reaches for the veil.
> After all he has been through, being a deadbeat dad who will never be able to meet his beloved son, being destroyed by a fat ex, even divorcing the only woman who had previously been open to touching his little West Memphis peepee - this is his moment.
> Finally, he will be kissing his true love, his future wife.
> He lifts up the veil.
> ...


TIME MAH SHEEN!


----------



## Peanut Butter in Peril (Aug 1, 2021)

I guess Ralph's getting jealous about all the [negative] attention Chris has been getting. So he's gonna try and out do him starting with this.


----------



## PoisonedBun (Aug 1, 2021)

I feel like every time I look away from Digibro some crazy shit has happened to him. I caught up to his thread like a few months ago after I heard he'd suddenly trooned out, when the hell did May leave?


----------



## No. 7 cat (Aug 1, 2021)

Null said:


> Does the horse identify as a man or a woman


Given the Chris stuff and the pedo horse, the world is moving towards a merge or singularity of super depravity.


----------



## Hex Cat (Aug 1, 2021)

Blackest Screams


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Aug 1, 2021)

-"It's movie night Ralph baby"

-"What're we watching"

-"It's called 'Boku la loli time' it's about primary school kids falling in love with their teacher"

_.later._

*Ralph munching on popcorn* -"Fuck Joshua Moon, stupid pedophile."

-"Shhh, the sex scene is coming soon."

-"One of these kid's name is Haru? You know what stupid shit Haru "pedophile" Okumura said on the Kiwi Chat last night?"

-"I don't care, just let the scene finish."

-"I can eat popcorn tonight" *munches on popcorn* "I get to treat myself for my hard work."

-"uh huh..."

-"I lost 20 pounds, been loosing weight like crazy, I bet Joshua "Pedophile" Moon is eating his ice cream while fattening up, the pathetic loser would never beat me in the competition that's why he cancelled it."


----------



## GooglePuppet (Aug 1, 2021)

_Christ have mercy. _


----------



## Scented Candle (Aug 1, 2021)

Jesus Christ the merge is really happening.


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Aug 1, 2021)

What a blessed weekend this has been


----------



## El Gunto Demonio (Aug 1, 2021)

Can't wait to hear the wedding vows where Gunt inevitably brings up Josh.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Aug 1, 2021)

I'll admit it. I'm a little jealous.


----------



## HarveySperg41 (Aug 1, 2021)

Ralph likes sloppy seconds confirmed.


----------



## Figger Naggot (Aug 1, 2021)

A horsefaced tranny marrying a morbidly obese man with a micropenis. Truly a match made in heaven.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Aug 1, 2021)

Seriously, we should take up a collection to at least provide the upcoming wedding celebration with a flower girl.

How about Mundane Matt Jarbo?  He could use the gig.  Two good deeds with one crowdfund.



Figger Naggot said:


> A horsefaced tranny and marrying a morbidly obese man with a micropenis. Truly a match made in heaven.


A micropenis AND a slightly overactive thumb.


----------



## Zaryiu2 (Aug 1, 2021)

Odds Ralph saw the demon baby memes while on a xanax and maker's mark binge and decided to make it a reality to spite Null?


----------



## Fougaro (Aug 1, 2021)

PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue said:


> What the fuck is this?


The day where we celebrate the future union of KoRn farmers and divorce lawyers.


----------



## Stroke Face II Turbo (Aug 1, 2021)

Jew Lover 1488 said:


> The wedding itself is going to be a trashfire


The wedding itself will be held around a trashfire.


----------



## Puck (Aug 1, 2021)

I'm pumped for the inevitable domestic violence story arc


----------



## Korpon (Aug 1, 2021)

Damn I forgot about the Gunt for awhile there because of the Chris Chan situation, but thanks for reminding all of us you're still a massive retard Ralph.


----------



## Desktop User2 (Aug 1, 2021)

Fields Of Rye said:


> SHARKS GOTTA SWIM OR THEY DIE


He does have the beady eyes...


----------



## GooglePuppet (Aug 1, 2021)

Fougaro said:


> The day where we celebrate the future union of KoRn farmers and divorce lawyers.


The demon's gonna come out like: *MMMM MAP MAP BOOOM YAT YAT SHAMMANA YAT LAT YAT NUMANA WAP WAP SHOOOWEDOOBADABA OOO*


----------



## Takodachi (Aug 1, 2021)

not even a fucking year and this fat faggot is already remarrying, holy shit


----------



## Breakfast_Guru88 (Aug 1, 2021)

Probably cost less than $500 for the ring. Saphires and silver are fairly cheap, the diamonds are tiny so they probably cost $100 total in carat weight, and it’s probably “vintage” as in it’s been sitting in a pawn shop for a while. The JEW-elers say you should spend 3months salary Ralph, your crypto wife will know this!!


----------



## Ralph Barnhardt (Aug 1, 2021)

How long until she takes his drinking money and house away in the divorce?


----------



## Null (Aug 1, 2021)

>vintage
yeah thanks for confirming retard

That weird silver box around the gem is not normal. He either went to an antique store and got a grandma ring (either overpaying for something 'antique' or underpaying for something old), or literally stole the ring off Sandra's cold, dead hand. It does not look like a contemporary piece of jewelry.

t. silver merchant


----------



## Product Placement (Aug 1, 2021)

Ralph, if anyone says yes to you proposing to them you got to run away as fast as you can, they are clearly mentally deranged and a danger,


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Aug 1, 2021)

I hope Pantsu is ready for the foot amputation saga LESSSS GOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Post Reply (Aug 1, 2021)

Sexy Senior Citizen said:


> God has abandoned us.


We've diverged into the dark timeline, and there's no way back.


----------



## The Man Comes Around (Aug 1, 2021)

Ethan was clearly scared his life was reaching some level of not being completely fucked up and decided an impromptu proposal would course correct that, I'd be hard pressed to think of any other reason

Regardless, the man is a fucking misery vacuum and I _*guarantee*_ shit will hit the fan before the wedding because of that


----------



## Jack Awful (Aug 1, 2021)

Breakfast_Guru88 said:


> Probably cost less than $500 for the ring. Saphires and silver are fairly cheap, the diamonds are tiny so they probably cost $100 total in carat weight, and it’s probably “vintage” as in it’s been sitting in a pawn shop for a while. The JEW-elers say you should spend 3months salary Ralph, your crypto wife will know this!!


Ralph attempting kidnapping of mentally ill incestuous rapist to gain viewers for his show.


----------



## GooglePuppet (Aug 1, 2021)

Breakfast_Guru88 said:


> <attached image unquotable>


This fucking nigger actually admitted his ring was shit.
My God.


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Aug 1, 2021)

I'll hand it to Ralph, he timed this perfectly - just made sure to propose whilst an either bigger joke than him just set off a nuclear bomb to take the heat off.


----------



## Ralph Barnhardt (Aug 1, 2021)

Breakfast_Guru88 said:


> Probably cost less than $500 for the ring. Saphires and silver are fairly cheap, the diamonds are tiny so they probably cost $100 total in carat weight, and it’s probably “vintage” as in it’s been sitting in a pawn shop for a while. The JEW-elers say you should spend 3months salary Ralph, your crypto wife will know this!!


Go ahead Ethan.  Get a lying mother fucker who's infamous for saying whatever people tell him to on your show.  That'll be what finally takes the Farms down retard.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Aug 1, 2021)

So you got her a ring from somebody else's failed marriage?

Vintage rings are only a good idea if it's like your grandma's ring and her marriage was long and happy.


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Aug 1, 2021)

Imagine proposing to your new girlfriend literally the day before you have to go to court to fight for """"your"""" son. True ralphamale move right here


----------



## The Man Comes Around (Aug 1, 2021)

Null said:


> View attachment 2399331
> 
> >vintage
> yeah thanks for confirming retard
> ...


I think a happy meal thrift store wedding ring is fitting for a marriage between two people who collectively share it's worth


----------



## Sam Losco (Aug 1, 2021)

Breakfast_Guru88 said:


> Probably cost less than $500 for the ring. Saphires and silver are fairly cheap, the diamonds are tiny so they probably cost $100 total in carat weight, and it’s probably “vintage” as in it’s been sitting in a pawn shop for a while. The JEW-elers say you should spend 3months salary Ralph, your crypto wife will know this!!


He just got engaged and is F5ing this thread. He responded to that shit in under 30 minutes.


----------



## Post Reply (Aug 1, 2021)

Breakfast_Guru88 said:


> Probably cost less than $500 for the ring. Saphires and silver are fairly cheap, the diamonds are tiny so they probably cost $100 total in carat weight, and it’s probably “vintage” as in it’s been sitting in a pawn shop for a while. The JEW-elers say you should spend 3months salary Ralph, your crypto wife will know this!!


That's cute, he ran down to Richmond Jeweler and picked up the first thing he saw.


----------



## GooglePuppet (Aug 1, 2021)

FuzzMushr00m said:


> Imagine proposing to your new girlfriend literally the day before you have to go to court to fight for """"your"""" son. True ralphamale move right here


He needed to guarantee he had a shoulder to cry on during the trial.

Lord knows that, if he even has a lawyer, that miserable shit is only in it for the pay. I can't even imagine having to spend multiple hours listening to, let alone thinking of a way to defend, this insufferable deadbeat fuckbag.


----------



## Spectre_06 (Aug 1, 2021)

This nigga bought her what looks like a platinum-plated ring with a gorram lapis lazuli gemstone.  Fucking cheap out more, faggot.


----------



## Desktop User2 (Aug 1, 2021)

Oh, sorry, to complete the yokelgasm, he bought the ring in a pawn shop... or was it from some tweaker that did some grandma´s house?  SO.MUCH.WINNING!


----------



## High Tea (Aug 1, 2021)

Breakfast_Guru88 said:


> Probably cost less than $500 for the ring. Saphires and silver are fairly cheap, the diamonds are tiny so they probably cost $100 total in carat weight, and it’s probably “vintage” as in it’s been sitting in a pawn shop for a while. The JEW-elers say you should spend 3months salary Ralph, your crypto wife will know this!!





Null said:


> View attachment 2399331
> 
> >vintage
> yeah thanks for confirming retard
> ...


Ralph got Nora's ring at a pawn shop.  He did the same thing here.  He never said jewelry store.


----------



## Bowl of Ramen (Aug 1, 2021)

What has Virginia done to have two of the avenging angels blow their horn there?


----------



## GooglePuppet (Aug 1, 2021)

Desktop User2 said:


> SO.MUCH.WINNING!


Ralph thinks he's like this:





_If only he knew how similar they really were..._


----------



## It's Over Anakin (Aug 1, 2021)

This has been the longest weekend on fucking record.


----------



## Ratling (Aug 1, 2021)

Autistic trans men fucking their mothers, pigs fornicating with horses,  trans females getting pregnant,  its truly the end times, biblical apocalypse.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Aug 1, 2021)

comrade pond on Twitter: "congrats. i know peeps like to hurrr durrr …
					

archived 1 Aug 2021 18:15:56 UTC




					archive.ph
				



Perhaps the most backhanded compliment I've ever seen from Rand's Orbiter. Even the Gunt Guard are having trouble spinning this as a W.

Edit: I noticed Gator retweeted the announcement but he hasn't tweeted "congrats!" at Ralph. Could it be that Gator really is in love with Ralph and is a little hurt he wasn't picked yet again?


----------



## Whitesnake (Aug 1, 2021)

Fat Ugly Bastard NTR but real


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Aug 1, 2021)

Null said:


> I guess Ralph doesn't have any money. As the local silver merchant, I have reasons to believe that's a zinc ring with glass gems.


I can say 100% is garbage tier jewelry. It’s not vintage, it has all the hallmarks of the cheap metal cast stuff out of India and China. 

The crappy diamond chip band tells the tale. (Whether it’s diamond, white quartz or CZ doesn’t really matter, when you get to shit that small it’s all worthless. Pawn stores literally junk diamond chips or flakes like that, only the metal has any value) 

Most sapphire used in modern jewelry are lab grown now so even if it’s a “real sapphire” is just a lab grown one and also nearly worthless. (They’ve been growing sapphires in labs for over 100 years now. A natural sapphire is quite rare, lab grown are everywhere.) 

If anyone is curious here is an example of the type of ring Ralph bought his beloved:









						2.50CT Emerald Cut Blue Sapphire 14k White Gold Over Wedding Engagement Ring  | eBay
					

You can customize the following things given below Colour Stones (Red / Green / Yellow / Blue / Black). Ring Resizing. Engraving (No. of characters will subject to size and space in the jewellery).



					www.ebay.com
				




2.5 carat sapphire, gold plated $97. These factories in India pump this garbage out like you wouldn’t believe. Seriously, that ring Ralph bought doesn’t have raw materials worth even $10 in it. Ralph might have got it at Wal-Mart, QVC or Etsy but this garbage jewelry is made in the same shitty factories in India or China. It’s mass produced junk. I’LL laugh my ass off if Ralph paid more than $100 for that thing. 

If there’s any high resolution photos of the ring I could go full jewelry autist on it.


----------



## Wintersun (Aug 1, 2021)

Null said:


> View attachment 2399331
> 
> >vintage
> yeah thanks for confirming retard
> ...



"Vintage" meaning what, Ralph? It's old? Do you know what that word even means?

It could be vintage pewter and glass, as long as it's old and part of a manufacturing plan it would fit that description my guy. You know what else can be vintage? Baseball cards, bubblegum, tin utensils, lighters, linen clothing, etc.

"Vintage" means jack shit, you probably got it for cheap at a pawn shop and never got it appraised. Let's see the quotes, Gunty.


----------



## Desktop User2 (Aug 1, 2021)

Null said:


>


LMAO looking closer, the pieces of metal that hold the gem are completely crooked.


----------



## Null (Aug 1, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> $100


actually genuinely funny, good input fren


----------



## Liber Pater (Aug 1, 2021)

Saving the huwhyte race one tard baby at a time.


----------



## Bowl of Ramen (Aug 1, 2021)

As someone who has worked in _actual vintage _jewelry, I concur.  T’ain’t anything I would’ve put in the “good” section of the case.  I would’ve put $65 on the tag.


----------



## Therealhomor (Aug 1, 2021)

I know Null said he doesn't think this woman hates herself because she didn't do anything "self-destructive."

You ready to walk that back, Josh?


----------



## Null (Aug 1, 2021)

Therealhomor said:


> I know Null said he doesn't think this woman hates herself because she didn't do anything "self-destructive."
> 
> You ready to walk that back, Josh?


I think she hates her family and wants them to cry themselves to sleep now.


----------



## Grotesque Bushes (Aug 1, 2021)

Breakfast_Guru88 said:


> Probably cost less than $500 for the ring. Saphires and silver are fairly cheap, the diamonds are tiny so they probably cost $100 total in carat weight, and it’s probably “vintage” as in it’s been sitting in a pawn shop for a while. The JEW-elers say you should spend 3months salary Ralph, your crypto wife will know this!!


I'd say buying a silver and sapphire engagement ring is there only good choice Ralph made in a long time. The diamond lobby and price fixing is retarded and do is partaking in it's scheme, and so is overspending on a ring the vast majority of the populace can't afford.


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Aug 1, 2021)

Aw, he’s marrying the pedo how cute. How long until she makes him troon out like Digibro?


----------



## NickColeman (Aug 1, 2021)

Nice gumball machine ring you got her Ralph.


----------



## Sm0kINHaZefEEliNBlaZEd (Aug 1, 2021)

Breakfast_Guru88 said:


> Probably cost less than $500 for the ring. Saphires and silver are fairly cheap, the diamonds are tiny so they probably cost $100 total in carat weight, and it’s probably “vintage” as in it’s been sitting in a pawn shop for a while. The JEW-elers say you should spend 3months salary Ralph, your crypto wife will know this!!


Some saphire rings are cheap, a lot aren't. I wouldn't be suprised if Ralph dropped ~1500 on that ring, spending well above his means like the white trash he is. I just bought an engagement ring for my gf. Mine also looks somewhat similar to the one Ralph got and it's really fucking with my head.


----------



## Mr.Downer (Aug 1, 2021)

In the far future, Xander Vickers and Ethan Ralph Jr. will battle to the death, winner gets full ownership of the killstream


----------



## verissimus (Aug 1, 2021)

I'll defer to this thread and my post in it 

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/do-we-even-need-to-vote-on-lolcow-of-the-year.96584/#post-9574164


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Aug 1, 2021)

Wintersun said:


> "Vintage" meaning what, Ralph? It's old? Do you know what that word even means?
> 
> It could be vintage pewter and glass, as long as it's old and part of a manufacturing plan it would fit that description my guy. You know what else can be vintage? Baseball cards, bubblegum, tin utensils, lighters, linen clothing, etc.
> 
> "Vintage" means jack shit, you probably got it for cheap at a pawn shop and never got it appraised. Let's see the quotes, Gunty.


I honestly think his mom (or someone) bought it off of QVC ten or fifteen years ago. From what I can see if the ring it was definitely made post 1995 or 2000. The way jewelry was mass produced radically changed about 20 years ago and that band could have only been made once they developed the technology that allowed them to cast worthless diamond chips in hollow cast bands cheaply. 

By “vintage” he means used, but vintage means “20 years or more” old and that ring isn’t even that old. Lots of sellers try to market their jewelry as “vintage” but it’s actually “vintage style” whatever the fuck that means. Etsy is full of “vintage jewelry” that was made last week.


----------



## Bowl of Ramen (Aug 1, 2021)

Sm0kINHaZefEEliNBlaZEd said:


> Some saphire rings are cheap, a lot aren't. I wouldn't be suprised if Ralph dropped ~1500 on that ring, spending well above his means like the white trash he is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don’t feel too bad.  We don’t have a close up, so we can’t sperg on it appropriately.  Keep in mind, there’s are cheaper knockoffs of popular, or more beautiful, designs.  They can even come really close.  You probably got the cream of the crop for your lady, fren.  Rest well.


----------



## Sammich (Aug 1, 2021)

I, for one, wish ralph (fat, felon, pill popping manlet) and his horse faced lolicon enthusiast bride to be all the best in their future endeavors. 

I know she's not the prettiest pony in the barn, but he could and has done much worse.


----------



## Akiren Amamiya (Aug 1, 2021)

The real question now is, how long will it be until she divorces him and takes the house? I for one am looking forward to the homeless saga and can't wait to see how Ralph will stream from his car.


----------



## BigFatSweatyMan (Aug 1, 2021)

i'd rather be single than marry a jewish tranny.


----------



## Near (Aug 1, 2021)

This guy gets baited with such little effort. Jesus christ, Ralph, you're fucking embarrassing. No wonder you gotta drink so much when you have to cope with being this much of a fuckup


----------



## Bowl of Ramen (Aug 1, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> I honestly think his mom (or someone) bought it off of QVC ten or fifteen years ago. From what I can see if the ring it was definitely made post 1995 or 2000. The way jewelry was mass produced radically changed about 20 years ago and that band could have only been made once they developed the technology that allowed them to cast worthless diamond chips in hollow cast bands cheaply.
> 
> By “vintage” he means used, but vintage means “20 years or more” old and that ring isn’t even that old. Lots of sellers try to market their jewelry as “vintage” but it’s actually “vintage style” whatever the fuck that means. Etsy is full of “vintage jewelry” that was made last week.


It reminds me of the rings sold at the state fair in the cheap jewelry/cubic zirconia-is-as-cool-as-the-real-thing in the late ‘90s, and are still peddled there. Right next to the Sham! booth.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2021)

Ralph should have proposed to his Mom instead and blamed it on Broke Dick Josh Moon blackmailing him or something, lmao. He must be giving up on Xander if he's so willing to do this  so soon.


----------



## DwayneTheSockJohnson (Aug 1, 2021)

And the clowns just keep on coming.


----------



## Slimy Time (Aug 1, 2021)

Remember not a week or so ago how he was was going "I'm a very hard man to break Vickers" as he bigger up how he was going to try and see his kid. Guess that's all gone out the window for his new squeeze.


----------



## Bluemonday (Aug 1, 2021)

I still can't believe how obsessed Ralph is with like Null and the forum, man can't take a break and chill out with his horse of a fiancée on whats suppose to be a happy day for them. Instead he was and probably is still browsing in hopes of like Null saying something.


----------



## BigFatSweatyMan (Aug 1, 2021)

enjoy DigiBro's sloppy seconds Gunty, you've earned it!


----------



## DwayneTheSockJohnson (Aug 1, 2021)

Woyzeck said:


> View attachment 2398968
> And yet he’d still take Nora back in a heartbeat


Imagine being Mae and knowing that no matter how much you try you will never compare to a fat persian woman with a mustache and unibrow


----------



## Search (Aug 1, 2021)

That's it kiwis, dimension merge is upon us. Chris has unleashed his spell and now all lolcows are drown to the call. Brace yourselves, cook popcorn and have a fun ride.


----------



## The Last Stand (Aug 1, 2021)

Null said:


> View attachment 2398965
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1421864652133240837
> ...


I hope she didn't sign a pre-nup.


----------



## Mischief Committee (Aug 1, 2021)

Null said:


> View attachment 2399331
> 
> >vintage
> yeah thanks for confirming retard
> ...


>involvement in Chris Chan
What does that even mean? Does he think you were helping slip Chris' dick into barb like a horse breeder? Better question is when is Ralph going to reconcile his race mixing past with his increasingly shrinking fan base?


----------



## JamFlowMan (Aug 1, 2021)

Dickxon said:


> *WHY CAN'T THIS MAN JUST WAIT FOR SHIT TO CALM DOWN IN HIS LIFE BEFORE JUMPING INTO ANOTHER PREPROGRAMMED DISASTER*


I think it's the fuck up equivalent of those people who never retire because they think they'll die if they stop working.


----------



## MeganDodgedABullet (Aug 1, 2021)

The madness never ends....goodbye July, hello August.

I will soon no longer be able to even...


----------



## gh0stzero (Aug 1, 2021)

They better order 10 wedding cakes. 9 for ethan 1 for the bride and guests


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Aug 1, 2021)

GrotesqueBushes said:


> I'd say buying a silver and sapphire engagement ring is there only good choice Ralph made in a long time. The diamond lobby and price fixing is retarded and do is partaking in it's scheme, and so is overspending on a ring the vast majority of the populace can't afford.


Don’t kid yourself lab grown sapphires aren’t anymore valuable than diamonds. They’ve been growing sapphires in labs for over 100 years. There are some gems worth investing in but lab sapphire ain’t it..and 95% of “sapphire jewelry” for sale is lab grown sapphires. 

Most gemstones are a con job, esp with today’s technology that makes facet cutting child’s play when it used to be a highly skilled field. 

Buy a 18k ring made by noted jewelry designer or noted artisan/craft house if you want something  that will retain value after the divorce. 

Mass manufactured jewelry is one of the biggest retail rip offs in the western world.


----------



## Pill Cosby (Aug 1, 2021)

True and honest Trad wedding!


----------



## WhineMeDineMe69Me (Aug 1, 2021)

Cowardin's, Richmond's Oldest Jewelers

Hmmmm....

Archive


----------



## HarveySperg41 (Aug 1, 2021)

El Gunto Demonio said:


> Can't wait to hear the wedding vows where Gunt inevitably brings up Josh.


“And finally I promise to hate that sprig Jawsh, I married a second time and etc etc drunken gibberish.”


----------



## jell0 (Aug 1, 2021)

This should get real interesting in the coming months. I see either a second bastard child and follow up Family Court battle or this timeline ending in a murder-suicide. 

Place your bets Kiwi's.


----------



## MrShekelstein36 (Aug 1, 2021)

Null said:


> Does the horse identify as a man or a woman


Your response was made at 9:11 am. Sounds about right for this trainwreck of a story


----------



## AlexiTheTrucker (Aug 1, 2021)

GayestFurryTrash said:


> Aw, he’s marrying the pedo how cute. How long until she makes him troon out like Digibro?



"Gator, get a good angle on me while I dilate. Gotta give the fans some premium content since my titties haven't changed much since I started taking HRT."


----------



## Post Reply (Aug 1, 2021)

WhineMeDineMe69Me said:


> View attachment 2399499
> Cowardin's, Richmond's Oldest Jewelers
> 
> Hmmmm....


You beautiful sped, you beat me to it.


----------



## WhineMeDineMe69Me (Aug 1, 2021)

Post Reply said:


> You beautiful sped, you beat me to it.


I figured it being from a place from *Coward*in's would be too good to be true, but here we are.


----------



## Post Reply (Aug 1, 2021)

WhineMeDineMe69Me said:


> I figured it being from a place from *Coward*in's would be too good to be true, but here we are.


I made the mistake of looking at Lustre by Adolf first.


----------



## Slamerella (Aug 1, 2021)

Was about to say "But the Chris thing happened only a few days ago!"
Then I realized it's already august first. Jesus this year went by fast.


----------



## bigbombguy2222 (Aug 1, 2021)

Ethan Ralph and Digitranny must be on a quest to sink to new lows.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Aug 1, 2021)

A little premature, but as expected from Ethan.


----------



## Windex (Aug 1, 2021)

The photo is shit so I can’t tell if the band has several dozen round, brilliant cut diamonds, like this $3k sapphire with a platinum band: 

or if it’s one of those silver rings with an Iolite stone (approx $250)
like this



but I’m shocked Ralph didn’t swipe up the first average/below-average  diamond ring in his price range - gotta flex for the haterz, and what’s more trad than an elegant diamond solitaire/halo?


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Aug 1, 2021)

WhineMeDineMe69Me said:


> View attachment 2399499
> Cowardin's, Richmond's Oldest Jewelers
> 
> Hmmmm....


OMG if he paid $1800 for that ring what a Grade A fucking moron, truly fantastic. But I’m sure Ralph manage to negotiate and thinks he got a deal. 

What was the old marketing gimmick about buying an engagement ring? It should cost the equivalent to four month’s salary? So I guess Ralph is a $500 a month salary man.


----------



## A Logging Company (Aug 1, 2021)

Guys... D-did Ralph spawn another baby with the transsexual lolicon? God I hope he is just trying to dab on Null.


----------



## Escalating Violence (Aug 1, 2021)

Null said:


> View attachment 2398965
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1421864652133240837
> ...


Ooohhhhhhhhh fawk buddy. Barely a year and a half aftet divorcing Nora and he's back at it. A true white trash nigger.


----------



## Easy Peasy (Aug 1, 2021)

Ethan looks like the love child of seth Rogan and seth Rogan.

Also Jersh is the best man, right?


----------



## SuperConglomerateWhale (Aug 1, 2021)

Pater satanas, ut vos voco ex partibus deepst corde meo, et laudamus nomen meum in omni corpore spiritus, ego te adoremus in omni fibra intra me sunt. Vos vires sit verum id mihi ostensum est. verum quid vobis et mihi ostensum est dilectio. De tenebris vos palam factum est, lux mea vera est.
Meum est donum quod pater meus.
Saluta regi!


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Aug 1, 2021)

Windex said:


> The photo is shit so I can’t tell if the band has several dozen round, brilliant cut diamonds, like this $3k sapphire with a platinum band: View attachment 2399505
> 
> or if it’s one of those silver rings with an Iolite stone (approx $250)
> like this
> ...


It’s got .3 carats of diamond chips in the band, so basically worthless diamond chips for some flair. The center stone is a 1 ct lab sapphire that’s been heat treated. Lol. 

I bet the store listed it at $1,800 but gave Ralph a “real deal” and sold it to him for $1100. I bet they are still laughing.

Now that I can see the better photo I’d bet ring came out of Mall jewelry store, like Kay Jewelers, between 1998 or 2004. It’s was made right before the super tiny “diamond chip halo” ring manufacturing era.

The most valuable part of the ring is it’s gold content. I’ll at least give him credit for getting an 18k gold band. The first photo was prettty low res so I wasn’t sure if he got sterling. (Keep in mind these stones are now so cheap that they regularly use them in silver settings, or gold-plated silver because gold is worth a lot more than the gem stones used)

Ralph paid $1100 for $60 worth of gold.


----------



## Heavy Rainfall2 (Aug 1, 2021)

I don't know how, but I'm sure this is going to end badly for both of them.


----------



## A Logging Company (Aug 1, 2021)

CreamyHerman’s said:


> This is peak white boy summer


White Boy Summer is officially canceled.

This is An A-Log Summer now   

Grillin' the whole month of August on a cooker fueled purely by rage and anger at people we (hopefully) will never meet, and are of little consequence to the world.


----------



## Grotesque Bushes (Aug 1, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Don’t kid yourself lab grown sapphires aren’t anymore valuable than diamonds. They’ve been growing sapphires in labs for over 100 years. There are some gems worth investing in but lab sapphire ain’t it..and 95% of “sapphire jewelry” for sale is lab grown sapphires.
> 
> Most gemstones are a con job, esp with today’s technology that makes facet cutting child’s play when it used to be a highly skilled field.
> 
> ...


I think I get you but we have different points of view. Proper artisan jewelry will be expensive, but  stones like diamond, sapphire etc. shouldn't be because structurally perfect synthetics can be made for cheap. An engagement ring not made of expensive metal and not made by an artisan shouldn't be more than 100-200 bucks, and regular people that don't have thousands of dollars in petty cash shouldn't bother with anything more.


----------



## AMERICA (Aug 1, 2021)

Oh  Ralph I'm sure the family courts are going to love knowing that you got engaged to an open pedophile.


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (Aug 1, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> I bet the store listed it at $1,800 but gave Ralph a “real deal” and sold it to him for $1100. I bet they are still laughing.


Brave of you to assume they didn't list at higher and let him haggle them down to 1800$ for that piece of shit.

GAYDURR, THE AYLAWGS ARE PRICE CHECKIN MUH WIFES RING.


----------



## R00T (Aug 1, 2021)

Who will have better wedding photos:

Anisa and Idubbz, or Ethan and Pantsu?


----------



## Tiggletown (Aug 1, 2021)

I'm a little embarrassed to just realize Pantsu isnt a Troon just an unfortunate looking woman.

I guess Ethan upgraded in my eyes a bit.


----------



## ScrappyLobsterchu (Aug 1, 2021)

Busy day for Ralph proposing to the horse woman and going tard spotting. Hopefully some exiting kino is on the way brothers.


----------



## Mic Nejah (Aug 1, 2021)

Null said:


> ANOTHER DEMON BABY FOR THE HARVEST BROTHERS


Um….can someone explain to me exactly what is happening in Virginia?!?


----------



## White Pride Worldwide (Aug 1, 2021)

All this pussy and Gaydur doesn't even get a crumb and sweeps it up all the while leaking gunt grease. You can't find loyalty like that anywhere folks.


----------



## Pump Meat (Aug 1, 2021)

Getting married to a woman who has gone on record for talking about masturbaiting to lolicon is going to be a fantastic talking point in family court if Ralph ever tries to see his son.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Aug 1, 2021)

Dumpster dived waifu said:


> Brave of you to assume they didn't list at higher and let him haggle them down to 1800$ for that piece of shit.
> 
> GAYDURR, THE AYLAWGS ARE PRICE CHECKIN MUH WIFES RING.


Even stranger is that jewelry website seems to have several for sale. It’s telling me I can buy that very ring right now so that points to it not being vintage or estate (aka used). 



GrotesqueBushes said:


> I think I get you but we have different points of view. Proper artisan jewelry will be expensive, but  stones like diamond, sapphire etc. shouldn't be because structurally perfect synthetics can be made for cheap. An engagement ring not made of expensive metal and not made by an artisan shouldn't be more than 100-200 bucks, and regular people that don't have thousands of dollars in petty cash shouldn't bother with anything more.


I’m only saying IF you want to bother with fine jewelry then do your research because 95% of it a HUGE rip off. You’d be better off going to a casino than buying jewelry at typical retail store. 

It makes me very sad to see people on tight budgets getting conned to spend money on garbage jewelry. Except for a guy like Ralph, then it’s just hilarious.


----------



## Super Macho Man (Aug 1, 2021)

netorare said:


> imagine being Digibro right now, your GF troons you out then goes off to marry the gunt.


Honestly I'd feel like I'd dodged a bullet.


----------



## Post Reply (Aug 1, 2021)

Mic Nejah said:


> Um….can someone explain to me exactly what is happening in Virginia?!?


After their governor was revealed to be either a Klansman cosplayer or a blackface minstrel, anything goes in Virginia.


----------



## MarkofdaBOOG (Aug 1, 2021)

Hey maybe things will work out good for them lol.


----------



## MachineGunBoogie (Aug 1, 2021)

Ralphs Vows: "I am dumb as sheit. I am actually a retard who dont know nothin but how dumb as fuck i is. But i do two know what love is, and love is as dumb as I"


----------



## WhineMeDineMe69Me (Aug 1, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> It’s got .3 carats of diamond chips in the band, so basically worthless diamond chips for some flair. The center stone is a 1 ct lab sapphire that’s been heat treated. Lol.
> 
> I bet the store listed it at $1,800 but gave Ralph a “real deal” and sold it to him for $1100. I bet they are still laughing.
> 
> ...


I was shocked it didn't have a halo, the hallmark of every white trash girl I know's engagement ring.  That bezel is really ugly, though.  Love how he was bragging about that diamond dust on the band and the heat treated stone.  Typical stupid wigger trash to brag about overpaying for stupid junk.  I don't personally like sapphires all that much, but hopefully she told him it was what she wanted? If not, she better "lose it down the drain" ASAP.  

Ric Flair would not be impressed, Guntie.  You should probably stop stealing his catchphrases.


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Aug 1, 2021)

The fix is in


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Aug 1, 2021)

Besides Matt Jarbo making a threatening face with a knife in his hand, this is the first image search result that comes up when you type “ethan ralph”


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Aug 1, 2021)

WhineMeDineMe69Me said:


> I was shocked it didn't have a halo, the hallmark of every white trash girl I know's engagement ring.  That bezel is really ugly, though.  Love how he was bragging about that diamond dust on the band and the heat treated stone.  Typical stupid wigger trash to brag about overpaying for stupid junk.  I don't personally like sapphires all that much, but hopefully she told him it was what she wanted? If not, she better "lose it down the drain" ASAP.
> 
> Ric Flair would not be impressed, Guntie.  You should probably stop stealing his catchphrases.


The bezel setting looks like a mid-range class ring ffs. 

Women have been asking for sapphire engagement rings for at least a decade or more now thinking it’s “unique”. Princess Diana started the trend in the 1980’s but it’s grown ever since and got really big around 2010.

 I could def see Digi asking for a sapphire to show she’s a totally unique lady who doesn’t care about a big diamond, just Ralph’s love. 

I think the halo fad finally died for good thanks to every ring at Wal-Mart adopting the halo look six years ago. Industry must be heart broken, they were finally getting good money  out of all those worthless diamond dust chips.


----------



## LaurenLauren (Aug 1, 2021)

albert chan said:


> View attachment 2399626
> 
> Besides Matt Jarbo making a threatening face with a knife in his hand, this is the first image search result that comes up when you type “ethan ralph”


Looking at ladies that suceeded her, Nora must be extremely embarrassed that she ever was with the gunt


----------



## Dell Conagher (Aug 1, 2021)

Wait a minute, how long have they been together now? I feel like it cant be longer then 8 months. and he ALREADY proposed


----------



## Malcolm Tucker (Aug 1, 2021)

No picture of the happy couple together on their engagement? Someone must be embarrased.


----------



## AnIntrepidCrow (Aug 1, 2021)

Holy fuck I cannot wait for the wedding picture kino. Ralph's gunt hanging out of a two dollar tuxedo, Pantsu's looks of existential pain, it's all going to be great.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Aug 1, 2021)

Anonymus Fluhre said:


> Probably. Is it still illegal for whites to marry black people there?


Not since Loving v. Virginia in 2005.


Therealhomor said:


> I know Null said he doesn't think this woman hates herself because she didn't do anything "self-destructive."
> 
> You ready to walk that back, Josh?





Null said:


> I think she hates her family and wants them to cry themselves to sleep now.


During her first appearance on the Killstream, right after Digibro trooned out, esteemed gentleman and tomato nigger SouthernDago asked Pantsu, with all the delicacy and subtlety of a flying brick to the face, at what age she was molested. If memory serves, it was fourteen, and by an uncle.

Girl's got issues, if that wasn't already extremely apparent.


WhineMeDineMe69Me said:


> View attachment 2399499
> Cowardin's, Richmond's Oldest Jewelers
> 
> Hmmmm....
> ...





MirnaMinkoff said:


> It’s got .3 carats of diamond chips in the band, so basically worthless diamond chips for some flair. The center stone is a 1 ct lab sapphire that’s been heat treated. Lol.
> 
> I bet the store listed it at $1,800 but gave Ralph a “real deal” and sold it to him for $1100. I bet they are still laughing.
> 
> ...


How do you get away with charging that much for such a shitty ring? What am I missing here?


----------



## Radical Cadre (Aug 1, 2021)

Women of Kiwi Farms (lol) please answer me this: why the fuck do your people keep saying yes to this dude?? It makes you all look bad.


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (Aug 1, 2021)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> How do you get away with charging that much for such a shitty ring? What am I missing here?


A fool and their money are easily parted.


----------



## Dell Conagher (Aug 1, 2021)

Radical Cadre said:


> Women of Kiwi Farms (lol) please answer me this: why the fuck do your people keep saying yes to this dude?? It makes you all look bad.


theyre all whores and want the


----------



## Reversal (Aug 1, 2021)

Dell Conagher said:


> Wait a minute, how long have they been together now? I feel like it cant be longer then 8 months. and he ALREADY proposed


Probably not even a year. May separated from Digibro early October 2020. She lived with her parents (I believe) until she moved in with Ralph around the 1st of December.  Ralph and May interacted before that though, I can't recall exactly how much. I don't remember the specifics of how they met though. I very vaguely remember her first Killstream appearance, which I think was about the beginning of their interactions.  I don't recall the date/month though probably early-mid 2020? She was probably cheating on Digi IDK if that's for sure or not though.


----------



## WhineMeDineMe69Me (Aug 1, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> The bezel setting looks like a mid-range class ring ffs.
> 
> Women have been asking for sapphire engagement rings for at least a decade or more now thinking it’s “unique”. Princess Diana started the trend in the 1980’s but it’s grown ever since and got really big around 2010.
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same thing about this having belonged to some 80's lady inspired by Princess Di.  
Totally agree the setting brings to mind a class ring.  Or an Italian grandpa's pinky ring, except Nonno's ring would probably look a lot better on him.

I wouldn't have been surprised if she asked for a black diamond, a lot of the cool girls are getting those.  Maybe that's a little too "sad" but not enough "trad" for her.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Aug 1, 2021)

Radical Cadre said:


> Women of Kiwi Farms (lol) please answer me this: why the fuck do your people keep saying yes to this dude?? It makes you all look bad.


Gross, don't lump us in with Post-Partum BPD Slampig and Mantsu.

Then again, I post on the Farms...

My best guess is daddy issues are a hell of a drug. Normally I'd say Freud's full of shit, but I'm starting to rethink his quackery after Chris fucked his mom.


----------



## EmoAtheist666 (Aug 1, 2021)

What a Chad!


----------



## WorldEaterChampion (Aug 1, 2021)

Gone Ham said:


> Looks like Chris and Ralph’s love quests have come to an end


It will be my turn soon.
Wish me luck guys.


----------



## AmbiTron (Aug 1, 2021)

Ralph just keeps sinking lower somehow. Has it even been a full year yet since he impregnated and abandoned a vulnerable 18 year old girl and then cheated on her with this very horsetranny?


----------



## Ragnarlodbrok (Aug 1, 2021)

Only one man can help us understand this madness. Spit some straight facts coach! 



Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## HarveySperg41 (Aug 1, 2021)

Akiren Amamiya said:


> The real question now is, how long will it be until she divorces him and takes the house? I for one am looking forward to the homeless saga and can't wait to see how Ralph will stream from his car.


Gator’s dream will come true and Ralph will be forced to move in with Gator.


----------



## BallisticStylus (Aug 1, 2021)

These past 3 days have been a bit crazy haven't it?


----------



## The First Fag (Aug 1, 2021)

Null said:


> View attachment 2398965
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1421864652133240837
> ...


Digibro 2.0. I am calling it now


----------



## Stasi (Aug 1, 2021)

This will surely finally show those ayylawgs at the broke dick paedophile Karen farms how Chad, trad and alpha Ralph truly is.

Could you incel losers propose to a horse faced tranny looking loli enthusiast? Checkmate kiwi fags.


----------



## SargonF00t (Aug 1, 2021)

NationalBolshevik said:


> At least that's better than Anisa's ring.


Neither compare to PPP's ring.


----------



## DiggieSmalls (Aug 1, 2021)

None of you all have any excuses about not being able to get laid. Ralph has a kid, is divorced and made a sextape public where he sticks his thumb up some hoefer's ass. Zero excuses.


----------



## Rei is shit (Aug 1, 2021)

I know its a long-shot but hoping this leads to a troon arc. Realistically its the only chance ralph has to get cow of the year, and even then he'll have to work his gunt off to earn it.


----------



## Dell Conagher (Aug 1, 2021)

SargonF00t said:


> Neither compare to PPP's ring.


When I close my eyes, I see his starfish looking back at me


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Aug 1, 2021)

I'll never forget the anniversary of Chris-Chan fucking his mom or Ethan Ralph marrying his horse, because they happened in the same weekend. Can't wait to see where we're at in  a year!


----------



## Heckler1 (Aug 1, 2021)

@Null just think, all you did was make a single joke about corn, and the all Ethan had to do was laugh and move on. Instead, he choose the internet equivalent of trying to fight mannequins at a Wal-Mart while drunk. Do you ever get tired of living rent free in people's heads?


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Aug 1, 2021)

I did the 2D:4D ratio analysis.

Mantsu is probably a natal female. She just looks like a man


----------



## InwardsStink (Aug 1, 2021)

I don't know about you guys but I can't wait for the cuckold saga and the alimony saga.  Those are going to be even more lit than the child support saga that is currently ongoing.

Also I just want to say Ralph, DIGIBRO FUCKED HER FIRST YOURE LITERALLY MARRYING SLOPPY SECONDS LMAO WHAT A CUCKOLD.


----------



## Bowl of Ramen (Aug 1, 2021)

Radical Cadre said:


> Women of Kiwi Farms (lol) please answer me this: why the fuck do your people keep saying yes to this dude?? It makes you all look bad.


We’re not ALL needy whores.


----------



## StraightShooter2 (Aug 1, 2021)

Null said:


> View attachment 2398965
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1421864652133240837
> ...


Yeah, puke green nail polish is so "trad"...


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Aug 1, 2021)

Radical Cadre said:


> Women of Kiwi Farms (lol) please answer me this: why the fuck do your people keep saying yes to this dude?? It makes you all look bad.


Women don't want horse troon, either.


----------



## Slutpuppies (Aug 1, 2021)

I say this quite a bit, but the Kiwi Awards this year are going to be something else.


----------



## CamelToe (Aug 1, 2021)

Holy shit Ralph too cheap to get this shit ring AND not throw a $50 to get this chick a manicure before taking a picture


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 1, 2021)

Pedo and a dog killing hick
sitting In a sty 
g u n t I n g 
first comes gunt
then comes marriage
then comes gator In the baby carriage


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Aug 1, 2021)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> How do you get away with charging that much for such a shitty ring? What am I missing here?


Honestly, it’s the type of ring I would expect to see at estate sale or a glass case at an antique mall for $275, but no one buying until a 30 to 50% off sale happens. 

Retail fine Jewelry is one of the biggest rip offs going. Forty years ago the standard mark-up from wholesale was x4, but that’s child’s play now thanks to the leaps in manufacturing and hollow casting. 



WhineMeDineMe69Me said:


> I was thinking the same thing about this having belonged to some 80's lady inspired by Princess Di.
> Totally agree the setting brings to mind a class ring.  Or an Italian grandpa's pinky ring, except Nonno's ring would probably look a lot better on him.
> 
> I wouldn't have been surprised if she asked for a black diamond, a lot of the cool girls are getting those.  Maybe that's a little too "sad" but not enough "trad" for her.


Yeah, it’s weird the jewelry store calls it estate jewelry yet seems to have several in stock. (Or maybe they just don’t update their stock list), but it at least had several photos that showed details.  

It definitely looks like a 1990’s to early 00’s ring from a mall jewelry store because the setting is so clunky looking. It’s mass manufactured retail jewelry but done right before the era of 3-D printing allowed them to use even less gold and tinier chips in delicate settings. 

It’s vintage as a PS2 console.


----------



## Top Skink (Aug 1, 2021)

so, what are the odds this is a play to improve his odds in the custody battle?


not that it actually helps, mind,  stepping up against the Californian court to say an unemployed alcoholic felon who makes his pittance doing a racist Internet show that isn’t even on the certificate should raise a kid against the young mother supported by her parents


----------



## Mr Moonface (Aug 1, 2021)

She said yes!





But seriously, they both peds and shouldn't breed.


----------



## StraightShooter2 (Aug 1, 2021)

Not to mention, doesn't him proposing marriage to a chick (especially one who's probably only interested in him for his money and fame) make him a "blue-pill beta/omega" or something like that? lmao


----------



## CamelToe (Aug 1, 2021)

Radical Cadre said:


> Women of Kiwi Farms (lol) please answer me this: why the fuck do your people keep saying yes to this dude?? It makes you all look bad.



Internet exposure and extremely low self esteem.  That or they see Ralph as easy pickings, men desperate as him will say yes to anything a bitch says


----------



## Neil (Aug 1, 2021)

wire cutters said:


> Demon baby 2.0 when?


We're gonna get Demon Baby 2.0, 3.0, 4.0, and onwards until May's shota incest doujin fetish is finally fulfilled


----------



## Dean Pentel (Aug 1, 2021)

Andrew Neiman said:


> Nice to see someone opting for a non-diamond/non-fake-diamond engagement ring.


All gunts aside, it is a nice engagement ring.


----------



## Mister Loser (Aug 1, 2021)

they're gonna bribe chris with pizza oh no


----------



## Quato Lives! (Aug 1, 2021)

Top Skink said:


> so, what are the odds this is a play to improve his odds in the custody battle?


I'll give it 25%. 

It's more likely that it's just part of some crackpot scheme he concocted
once he heard null express his disire for a family.

From Gunt's point of view, he believes that the kid and marriage will somehow
be the catalyst that will own the karen farms and propel the killstream to a level
not experienced since the mundane matt saga.

It doesn't matter if he is a deadbeat dad and that his marriage disolves into 
divorce shortly after.


----------



## Desktop User2 (Aug 1, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Honestly, it’s the type of ring I would expect to see at estate sale or a glass case at an antique mall for $275, but no one buying until a 30 to 50% off sale happens.
> 
> Retail fine Jewelry is one of the biggest rip offs going. Forty years ago the standard mark-up from wholesale was x4, but that’s child’s play now thanks to the leaps in manufacturing and hollow casting.
> 
> ...


Did you catch she showing it on stream? Doesn´t seem the 1,8k one... the rock looks tinted blue.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Aug 1, 2021)

Desktop User2 said:


> Did you catch she showing it on stream? Doesn´t seem the 1,8k one... the rock looks tinted blue.


I did see it while she was waving around her hand but it that’s worse than the OP photo. It’s a heat treated sapphire - the heat is what tints it.


----------



## Desktop User2 (Aug 1, 2021)

This is more akin to the 250 one... also, pretty weird colour for a sapphire


----------



## Jose Cuervo (Aug 1, 2021)

We had Chris-Chan screwing his mum, soon we’ll have Pantsu Party banging the baby-Gunt.


----------



## P@st0r (Aug 1, 2021)

Didn't he also propose to Faith before that little blow up? This dude will put a ring on anyone that tolerates his shit fetish it's so pathetic.


----------



## HomerSimpson (Aug 1, 2021)

May god have mercy on us all.


----------



## DwayneTheSockJohnson (Aug 1, 2021)

Bowl of Ramen said:


> We’re not ALL needy whores.


----------



## Old Man Mario (Aug 1, 2021)

Let's start a betting pool.
Who files for divorce? That's assuming this livestock event even makes it before a Justice of the Peace.

The horse I'm backing is the horse faced woman. Ethan is going to get divorce papers served to him on a Valentine's day.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Aug 1, 2021)

Desktop User2 said:


> This is more akin to the 250 one... also, pretty weird colour for a sapphire
> View attachment 2399881


Yeah the ring looks likes the obvious cheap piece of shit that it is in the video.  (It's heat treated junk, not a natural blue sapphire, it's only blue because they zapped it.)  

The photographs from the jewelry store were done under very specific lighting for gemstones that always make jewelry look way better than it does in person and they would try to make the stone look darker in photos. It does look like the same ring design to me, but the little details are hard to nail down to be absolutely sure given the nature of the images of it on her hand.

A pawn store would smelt it for $30 in gold and toss the stones in the trash.


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Aug 1, 2021)

Old Man Mario said:


> Let's start a betting pool.
> Who files for divorce? That's assuming this livestock event even makes it before a Justice of the Peace.
> 
> The horse I'm backing is the horse faced woman. Ethan is going to get divorce papers served to him on a Valentine's day.


I have a feeling Ethan will somehow try to divorce her first to try and get out of all responsibilities and/or accuse her of something


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Aug 1, 2021)

little xender is getting a little sister (dosent matter if its born male)!


----------



## Fresh Grown Breasts (Aug 1, 2021)

Imagine spending the day you get engaged driving around looking for a literal mother-fucking autist in a shitty mall whilst cackling like tards and drinking 2600 calorie milkshakes on LiveStream for shekels.


----------



## 3MMA (Aug 1, 2021)

Weird thing is that  is more interested in what Null has to say about his cracker-jack ring, CC’s life failures, & comments re: his height, than his own, Gunt, life. Here he is, about to get married, obsessing on this shit.

Something’s wrong w/ this dude. I only looked at threads/ etc, about him, 3 days ago, & each time he is super busy, constantly talking about Null. This Ethan Ralph person is doing his damndest to exist alongside any joke told about him.

Mainly wanted  to finally use this thing: 

The attention Gunt gives to Kiwi Farms, mainly Null, is self sabotage, self absorbed, & fairly unaware.

ETA: Ninja’d, writing at same time as another KF-er, seeing the same stuff.


----------



## WinnieTheJew (Aug 1, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> What the fuck. This time last year he hadn't even dropped the sex tape of the girl he was gunting at the time. Now he's engaged to some other disgusting bitch? Can't stop himself from fucking his life up.


Exactly. Just sit back and enjoy this year's bountiful harvest as the vegetables pick themselves.


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 1, 2021)

Wigger for a Dad and pedo for a step mom.. best thing Ralph is doing is staying away.


----------



## Famke Slamssen (Aug 1, 2021)

I never had any doubt that there would be another Ralph blowup. This move all but confirms a nuclear meltdown in the next couple years, while being somewhat of a blowup in it's own right.


----------



## Spejmoasic (Aug 1, 2021)

TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo said:


> Ethan Ralph is about to gay marriage a tranny. The corn keeps coming growing in record numbers.


Vomit emoji


----------



## Pigtoad (Aug 1, 2021)

I bet she can barely contain the excitment of being future Mrs. Ethan Ralph, the fat guy who released revenge porn of a teenager he knocked up. What a life accomplishment.


----------



## Exceptional individualist (Aug 1, 2021)

Anisa and idubz
Chris and his mom
Ethan and may

this truly is the summer of love


----------



## Arthur Morgan (Aug 1, 2021)

Thinking about Xander and the theory he's going to get adopted out, is this something Ralph might be doing to get custody? He could be trying to present a more stable environment for the guntling so social services will let him keep the kid and he can rub that in the Vickers' face. 

If that's the plan, I hope the case worker is smart enough to see through it.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Aug 1, 2021)

Post Reply said:


> After their governor was revealed to be either a Klansman cosplayer or a blackface minstrel, anything goes in Virginia.


Can't be both?


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Aug 1, 2021)

Spejmoasic said:


> Vomit emoji


Her hair is still greasy and she hasn't cleaned up her chipped nail polish. No doubt she smells like unwashed gunt.


----------



## Spejmoasic (Aug 1, 2021)

Bad Take Crucifier said:


> Her hair is still greasy and she hasn't cleaned up her chipped nail polish. No doubt she smells like unwashed gunt.


Isn't he a tranny?


----------



## The Man Comes Around (Aug 1, 2021)

If this thread didn't exist, Ethan would never have angrily driven out to find Chris and consequently wouldn't have filmed his arrest. The universe really does work in mysterious ways


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Aug 1, 2021)

wire cutters said:


> Demon baby 2.0 when?


Sorry bud, trannies can't have children.

2 failed marriages, lost a restraining order battle with your ex, choked out your child soon be bride and cant even see his bastard kid, and now marrying a balding tranny pedophile, Are you winning Ralph?


----------



## Moths (Aug 1, 2021)

So when the divorce happens does May get half of the pill bottles and beer cans that make up the bulk of valuable posessions or?


----------



## New & Improved Username (Aug 1, 2021)

During the Chris arrest stream, there was a close up of Ralph's pig face in broad daylight and the skin is all mottled and gross, like the skin of the gunt in that picture where it's hanging out the bottom of his shirt.

He is hideous in both mind and body, a masculine horse faced pedo shitty cook mildly retarded woman is really too good for him. He's right to lock this down as it's the best he can do.

Much love


----------



## Hüftpriester (Aug 1, 2021)

I don't think I've ever hoped for someone to be a tranny but I am now. Because if she's not and these two are able to procreate, the demon baby is guaranteed. Truly the stuff of nightmares, God help us all.


Spoiler


----------



## 3MMA (Aug 1, 2021)

Is _it _a tranny? Looks like it. I can’t actually tell, or unsee it. Can a kind soul please clarify? That face is so masculine, w/ those small, weird, boobs, & ill proportioned bone structure. Thinking maybe _it’s _a woman, since I can’t clock the male exactly, I see a troon when I look at _it, _though. *This must be the uncanny valley….

*


----------



## Hambubger (Aug 1, 2021)

Anymore foolishness going on this weekend?


----------



## Bland Crumbs (Aug 1, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Yeah the ring looks likes the obvious cheap piece of shit that it is in the video.  (It's heat treated junk, not a natural blue sapphire, it's only blue because they zapped it.)
> 
> The photographs from the jewelry store were done under very specific lighting for gemstones that always make jewelry look way better than it does in person and they would try to make the stone look darker in photos. It does look like the same ring design to me, but the little details are hard to nail down to be absolutely sure given the nature of the images of it on her hand.
> 
> A pawn store would smelt it for $30 in gold and toss the stones in the trash.


If it is even gold.

The funny thing is that it could fit on his erect penis.


----------



## The Ancestor (Aug 1, 2021)

Ralph accuses Faith’s dad of being a pedophile who molests his son.
Ralph wants to bring the child to a home with a pedophile so he can watch her molest him.
Huh


----------



## Tism the Return (Aug 1, 2021)

Marrying a degenerate tranny to own the farms, impressive.


----------



## Billy_Sama (Aug 1, 2021)

I can't handle this blast of Austic events. The website would probably explode by tomorrow by all the events happening.


----------



## lolnah (Aug 1, 2021)

Guys, I'm starting to think that this Ethan Ralph guy is an attention whore who couldn't stand the fact that we were all busy talking about Chris rather than him


----------



## Hamdulilah (Aug 1, 2021)

They will not get married.


----------



## New & Improved Username (Aug 1, 2021)

I'm so thankful that Dear Leader made that corn joke. 
It brought us the gunt sex tape, baby by teen mom with all that entails, engagement to this person and now footage of CWC arrest which he only went to because of seething over corn joke.


----------



## MunsterCheese (Aug 1, 2021)

the fall of man said:


> Imagine knocking up a dumb teen to internet own somebody due to your low self esteem and gunt, and that experience leads you to responsible fatherhood the depths of degeneracy


Wait. That whole Ralph fatherhood thing has to do with that teen he fucked? He is going to court over that video he leaked right? At least she was of legal age. But this has shades of Appalachia written all over it.

That said, has anyone considered that the whole "engaged" BS isn't just some fake bit that Ralph & horse face are playing in order to drum up internet drama views & attention?

Ralph might be going to jail. Has a gunt. I can't see any woman really seriously accepting a proposal from someone like that.


----------



## Fannyscum (Aug 1, 2021)

MunsterCheese said:


> Wait. That whole Ralph fatherhood thing has to do with that teen he fucked? He is going to court over that video he leaked right? At least she was of legal age. But this has shades of Appalachia written all over it.
> 
> That said, has anyone considered that the whole "engaged" BS isn't just some fake bit that Ralph & horse face are playing in order to drum up internet drama views & attention?
> 
> Ralph might be going to jail. Has a gunt. I can't see any woman really seriously accepting a proposal from someone like that.


The revenge porn charges were dropped Nolle  prosequi - the prosecutor decided not to proceed as they don't believe their case will succeed. 
Ralph will claim that all charges were dropped but that's NOT TRUUUUU as the case can still be brought forward if more evidence comes forth, say if the girl in the video decides to stop carrying Gunt and testify. 
The engagement/relationship being a scam for clout is the most likely explanation, just seems that no one has told Ralph yet.


----------



## Sea Hag Henderson (Aug 1, 2021)

Arthur Morgan said:


> Thinking about Xander and the theory he's going to get adopted out, is this something Ralph might be doing to get custody? He could be trying to present a more stable environment for the guntling so social services will let him keep the kid and he can rub that in the Vickers' face.
> 
> If that's the plan, I hope the case worker is smart enough to see through it.


Doubtful. First he'd have to go to court to actually be recognized as the father (he won't). Then with how heavily family courts are weighted in the mother's favor, he'd have to pretty much convince the court that Xander being in Faith's care would be orders of magnitude worse than being in Ralph's care.  In California.

I hope he does, though.  I'd love to see the guy who just spent the day he got engaged stalking an autistic tranny to spite the owner of an autistic website try to convince a judge his house would be a more stable environment.


----------



## Cavalier Cipolla (Aug 1, 2021)

Spejmoasic said:


> Isn't he a tranny?


That's a tranny? The voice doesn't suggest it, unless he trooned out before puberty.


----------



## Anne Hyroe (Aug 1, 2021)

Cavalier Cipolla said:


> That's a tranny? The voice doesn't suggest it, unless he trooned out before puberty.


She claimed to be a transman while she was with Digi. Obviously she’s dropped that now she’s larping as a tradwife. I can’t wait for May’s next evolution!


----------



## The Wokest (Aug 1, 2021)

I completely forgot about Nora until I opened this thread, I wish Ralph could say the same thing but...


----------



## Uberpenguin (Aug 1, 2021)

Wow, a second pig-horse interspecies marriage here on KF! Fantastic, life truly does find a way.

Plus it wouldn't surprise me if a lot of the explanations for why DSP got married would apply to Ralph as well:
"Stupid trolls, I'm a successful 35 year old happily married mature adult unlike you losers in your mothers' basements who spew hatred because you have no positivity in your life and nobody cares about you. By the way, May agrees with me."


----------



## diana (Aug 1, 2021)

Null is fat and an alcoholic


----------



## MunsterCheese (Aug 1, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Buy a 18k ring made by noted jewelry designer or noted artisan/craft house if you want something that will retain value after the divorce.


Why would any man want or worry about something that will retain value after a divorce?

It needs to 1) look good on her hand when she shows it off to her friends & 2) make her think it is valuable.

Anything more is just wasted resources.


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Aug 1, 2021)

Uberpenguin said:


> Wow, a second pig-horse interspecies marriage here on KF! Fantastic, life truly does find a way.
> 
> Plus it wouldn't surprise me if a lot of the explanations for why DSP got married would apply to Ralph as well:
> "Stupid trolls, I'm a successful 35 year old happily married mature adult unlike you losers in your mothers' basements who spew hatred because you have no positivity in your life and nobody cares about you. By the way, May agrees with me."
> ...


It's hilarious to me that Ralph is fatter than DSP and has a worse hairline.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Aug 1, 2021)

MunsterCheese said:


> Why would any man want or worry about something that will retain value after a divorce?
> 
> It needs to 1) look good on her hand when she shows it off to her friends & 2) make her think it is valuable.
> 
> Anything more is just wasted resources.


It was a joke dude, because if Ralph gets married he’s getting divorced too. (This actually leading to a real marriage is a long shot)


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Aug 1, 2021)

MunsterCheese said:


> Why would any man


Did you just call Ethan Ralph a man?


----------



## y'all'd've (Aug 1, 2021)

Tom Myers said:


> Fuck that nail paint looks trash


I WAS THINKING THAT EXACT SAME THING



Woyzeck said:


> View attachment 2398968
> And yet he’d still take Nora back in a heartbeat


I'm sure he'll take anything with 2 legs.


----------



## Ramona (Aug 1, 2021)

Shitty little diamond chips. A wide pave man band and an obviously lab created round sapphire on a square flat setting. I'm amazed. It's exactly what a wigger would buy. I hope its from JCPenny but he bought it at the pawn shop.


----------



## veri (Aug 1, 2021)

Bad Take Crucifier said:


> Can't wait to see where we're at in  a year!



the birth of whatever hellspawn will form from ralph and pantsu’s genes, and a netflix original documentary on chris chan.


----------



## AltisticRight (Aug 1, 2021)

Aqua Panda said:


> Didn't Ralph just impregnate another woman and have a kid?
> 
> A full marriage proposal is pretty much taking it at light speed.


And he's gonna be in court later/tomorrow over custody rights. 



Desktop User2 said:


> This is more akin to the 250 one... also, pretty weird colour for a sapphire
> View attachment 2399881


The colour is weird because the gem has been heat treated, which alters the characteristics. This is actually more common than one might think and accepted with certain gemstones since they look like shit without heat treatment and some are treated with bonding agents too since they are fragile as fuck.

One of the most common heat treated semi-precious rocks are amethysts. The majority of treatment (90%) is done in Brazil, notable offenders are obviously Chinese and a lot of other Latin American dealers. Here's a good example. Natural on top left, heat treated on bottom right and left (different temperature). Top right would be UV irradiation, which can be done artificially (using a mercury lamp) or just tossed under the sun for a very long time. 




Tourmaline bracelet below, are those colours natural? No, they have underwent various treatments such as UV irradiation and heat, and combinations of both, and they've probably been treated with bonding agents too since the gemstone is fragile. 




For sapphires, the purpose of heat treatment is two-fold. Natural sapphire is light cyan/sky blue, very opaque and reflects/refracts diffused light. This is due to the inclusion of rutiles, colloquially silk. They are elongated strings that cause the diffusion.



Subjecting the gemstone to heat dissolves these rutiles, making the reflections more specular and bright, the blueness is exacerbated. Most sapphires are heat treated. 
Untreated on the left.




I showed the ring to my aunt who manages some gemstone/precious rocks/crystal market, she said it's mediocre and $500 at most. It came from early 2000s where jewellers are offloading their worthless diamond shards in the form of embedding them into the band, reeks low quality. Probably originates from India or China. Gunty as usual doesn't understand the English language, what the fuck is "vintage"? The correct use of this term would be "{year} vintage", such as "1950's vintage". Does "2000's vintage" sound as catchy? Even though it's common in the 2000s, the word vintage is meaningless; it could as well be a pile of streetshitter crap made 2 years ago and marketed as "vintage styled". Just because I poured coffee on my Hitler painting replica to fake the rusted look doesn't make it vintage art. 

To seal this autism, I contacted a jeweller I know about sapphires and they sent me their online store as an example.
To quote them "colours here are different because the gem has been subjected to heat or irradiation treatment". Those names are just a massive shitty cope, more like "put under mercury lamp, put under mercury lamp then tossed in oven, tossed in oven^2, tossed in oven^3, tossed in oven^4". Think of the 6 million sapphires!




Typical pricing for something that looks far nicer:





About $600. I'm assuming it's raw materials cost though, jewellers... you know the proof is in the first three letters. 

Hope the piggie paid around $1000.


----------



## Crux (Aug 2, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> Hope the piggie paid around $1000.


props for the crazy informative post, I appreciate the depth and detail

i'm sure that big piggie told her he spent 5 grand on it

she'd ask, with that nose of hers

Hail Israel


----------



## MunsterCheese (Aug 2, 2021)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> During her first appearance on the Killstream, right after Digibro trooned out, esteemed gentleman and tomato nigger SouthernDago asked Pantsu, with all the delicacy and subtlety of a flying brick to the face, at what age she was molested. If memory serves, it was fourteen, and by an uncle.
> 
> Girl's got issues, if that wasn't already extremely apparent.


OK. This makes for an excuse/reason as to why she might actually accept a proposal from the gunt... or at the very least fuck him.

Ethan Ralph reminds her of her first lover. Her big fat smelly uncle. Ralph makes her feel small and abused as reflected in her infatuation with drawing lolicon. Ralph is the uncle she has been missing ever since she was a little kid.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Aug 2, 2021)

to think that this was just 12 hours ago, what a wild ride.

Digibro got engaged to may too and he trooned out as the experience, I can only hope to see Ethan Ralphette


----------



## Homer J. Fong (Aug 2, 2021)

Congratulations to Ethan and May. You both seem to have the same passion of seeking the attention of the internet.

Will Digibro be the Flower girl?


----------



## Fannyscum (Aug 2, 2021)

Will Gator finally get the message when Ralph picks Warski to be the best-man? 
He's just not that into you Shannon.


----------



## LurkTrawl (Aug 2, 2021)

Uberpenguin said:


> Plus it wouldn't surprise me if a lot of the explanations for why DSP got married would apply to Ralph as well:
> "Stupid trolls, I'm a successful 35 year old happily married mature adult unlike you losers in your mothers' basements who spew hatred because you have no positivity in your life and nobody cares about you. By the way, May agrees with me."


After hearing him gloat, saying something to the effect of 'unlike that broke-dick Josh I actually procreated' I fully believe he did this as some kind of way to "own" Null. I'd say it's retarded but I don't think that's quite far enough down the ladder. I don't think a word in the English language even exists for the depths of absolute low-iq stupidity this nigger is on doing shit like knocking up a teen and marrying a tranny, all in the name of getting back at some guy for making a corn joke, We're hitting record-levels of idiocy, here. He's making history. Stupid history.


----------



## Moths (Aug 2, 2021)

May was the corn that Ralph needed to be sacrificed to all along

Reap a bountiful harvest this year lads


----------



## Butwhythough (Aug 2, 2021)

How's gator gonna feel? Will he feel like a lost puppy because the gunt won't spend as much time with him as he used to? I think Shannon will develop separation anxiety.


----------



## #KillAllPedos (Aug 2, 2021)

It will be a joy watching these two retards make each other more miserable than they already are.


----------



## JesusBuiltMyHotrod (Aug 2, 2021)

Hand like a linebacker.


----------



## Eggg (Aug 2, 2021)

cistendered said:


> I hope they have Gator officiate the wedding.


We need a priest gator for his thread



Null said:


> or literally stole the ring off Sandra's cold, dead hand.


I 100% believe that this is something Ralph would do.
We need some Jewellery / ring autistic experts to find out what it is and how much its really worth.


----------



## Oliver Onions (Aug 2, 2021)

Personally, I just can't wait to see Ralph in his dad's best suit for the wedding; barely contained gunt pushing every button on the shirt to its absolute limit.

He may give iDubzzz's regional manager sex offender look a serious run for its money.


----------



## Pimpleking55 (Aug 2, 2021)

Gone Ham said:


> Looks like Chris and Ralph’s love quests have come to an end


Now we need darksydephil to win the lottery and become a millionaire, and we have the horseman of the apocalypse together. The age of man is ending my friends.


----------



## Red Hood (Aug 2, 2021)

Pimpleking55 said:


> Now we need darksydephil to win the lottery and become a millionaire, and we have the horseman of the apocalypse together. The age of man is ending my friends.
> View attachment 2402646


The age of orcs has begun?


----------



## Pimpleking55 (Aug 2, 2021)

The Shadow said:


> The age of orcs has begun?


With all those troons everywhere?, Isengard orc factory must be running 24h shifts and at full speed.


----------



## エボラちゃん (Aug 2, 2021)

This is very interesting, maybe someone could make a gemstone/jewelry thread in the Off-Topic subforum?


----------



## Boss Bass (Aug 2, 2021)

Congratulations.
I’m just excited for the 3-tier Carrot Cake


----------



## Mad Strawberry Milk (Aug 2, 2021)

Imagine proposing to someone then right after they say "lEtS gO fInD cHrIS-cHaN".


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Aug 2, 2021)

The gunt liked BoJack so much that he proposed to him


----------



## SnakeEyesMcWobbleGoblin (Aug 2, 2021)

What happened to the young fat girl he was with whos father wanted to beat him up and hit him with pedo charges? I've been out of touch with my gunt lore.


----------



## CatgirlTyranid (Aug 2, 2021)

Was the gunt so starved for attention due to the Chris situation that he bought a cheap ass ring and proposed to a horse?


----------



## WhineMeDineMe69Me (Aug 2, 2021)

A_Single_Egg said:


> I 100% believe that this is something Ralph would do.
> We need some Jewellery / ring autistic experts to find out what it is and how much its really worth.


We found where he got the ring, Ethan basically confirmed on the stream that this is the right listing.  Several jewelry spergs have already weighed in, worthless diamonds, lab grown sapphire.  The most valuable part is the 18kt gold.  


MirnaMinkoff said:


> It’s got .3 carats of diamond chips in the band, so basically worthless diamond chips for some flair. The center stone is a 1 ct lab sapphire that’s been heat treated. Lol.
> 
> I bet the store listed it at $1,800 but gave Ralph a “real deal” and sold it to him for $1100. I bet they are still laughing.
> 
> ...


So, he overpaid for garbage, basically.


----------



## Eggg (Aug 2, 2021)

WhineMeDineMe69Me said:


> We found where he got the ring, Ethan basically confirmed on the stream that this is the right listing. Several jewelry spergs have already weighed in, worthless diamonds, lab grown sapphire. The most valuable part is the 18kt gold.


I still have a hard time believing that Ralph would drop more than 1k on a ring for his tranny pedo gf


----------



## DaviSense (Aug 2, 2021)

Two train wrecks merging into a blob of fun.  This wasn't achieved with the Ethan and Riley belly collision.  If we didn't know already its now confirmed Ralph has a smell fetish.


----------



## Alex Mercer (Aug 2, 2021)

WeWuzFinns said:


> The gunt liked BoJack so much that he proposed him


holy shit


----------



## STN (Aug 2, 2021)

I wonder who she will leave him for?

And how much she will get in the divorce.


----------



## Dell Conagher (Aug 2, 2021)

SnakeEyesMcWobbleGoblin said:


> What happened to the young fat girl he was with whos father wanted to beat him up and hit him with pedo charges? I've been out of touch with my gunt lore.


Oh its still ongoing, that's referred to as the child support saga. last hes been sued in cali


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Aug 2, 2021)

A_Single_Egg said:


> I still have a hard time believing that Ralph would drop more than 1k on a ring for his tranny pedo gf


I’m sure there is a LOT of wiggle room on the list price from that jewelry store. They like to list high prices so when you get it 40 % cheaper you think you got a real deal on a expensive piece of jewelry, lol. The retail mark up on jewelry is fucking bonkers. 

The jewelry store probably bought that ring for $50-$100 at the very most. Ralph could have easily got a equivalent, or much better, ring on eBay or at a pawn store/antique mall for under $300. A second hand store would have priced it for $250 or $275, which is still more than it’s worth but I’d say fair retail value. A pawn store would give them $25 for it, tops, depending on the days smelt value.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Aug 2, 2021)

FlimsyFever said:


> And how much she will get in the divorce.


I hope she isn't expecting much.


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Aug 2, 2021)

Well you can already tell that this marriage isn't going to last long or if they get married at all.


----------



## veri (Aug 2, 2021)

FlimsyFever said:


> how much she will get in the divorce



the half of sandra ralph’s ashes that haven’t been knocked over and spilled on the carpet


----------



## Slimy Time (Aug 2, 2021)

We know who is wearing the pants in this relationship, and it's not the obese man who needed his friend to hype him up to hide behind a corner while his fiance knocks on the door to an autistic man.


----------



## Cardef1121 (Aug 2, 2021)

I don't know much about Ralph except what I see when he hits the headlines but he's definitely the type that should go by the adage 'I would never associate marry someone that would associate marry me'.


----------



## TadGhostal22 (Aug 2, 2021)

Aww I'm happy for him.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Aug 2, 2021)

The Guntgaurd is training for mobilization.
For our new Queen, we will apprehend notorious pedofork Joshua Connor Moon.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Aug 2, 2021)

Breakfast_Guru88 said:


> Probably cost less than $500 for the ring. Saphires and silver are fairly cheap, the diamonds are tiny so they probably cost $100 total in carat weight, and it’s probably “vintage” as in it’s been sitting in a pawn shop for a while. The JEW-elers say you should spend 3months salary Ralph, your crypto wife will know this!!


Jesus special financing on an 80 dollar ring. You know Ralph definitely got a payment plan to pay for it, unless the ring was Sandras


----------



## DaviSense (Aug 2, 2021)

FlimsyFever said:


> And how much she will get in the divorce.


Ralphs filled in punch cards for Churches Chicken and any clothes that Ralph hasn't shit himself in during a pill induced black out.


----------



## Ragnarlodbrok (Aug 2, 2021)

A_Single_Egg said:


> We need a priest gator for his thread
> 
> 
> I 100% believe that this is something Ralph would do.
> We need some Jewellery / ring autistic experts to find out what it is and how much its really worth.


What is my child?


----------



## SnakeEyesMcWobbleGoblin (Aug 2, 2021)

Dell Conagher said:


> Oh its still ongoing, that's referred to as the child support saga. last hes been sued in cali


He's not gunting her anymore? Did he ever fight the dad?


----------



## Dell Conagher (Aug 2, 2021)

SnakeEyesMcWobbleGoblin said:


> He's not gunting her anymore? Did he ever fight the dad?


No daddy got that groomed   on lockdown, as far as I know they haven't fought. because gunt is still alive. But hes done is grandstanding as usual


----------



## chris driver (Aug 2, 2021)

cistendered said:


> Are marriages between pigs and horses even legal in Virginia?


i dont know, but he certainly married a horse, from what it seems!


----------



## Mic Nejah (Aug 2, 2021)

So…I’m guessing his is a thumb ring.


----------



## Realistic Elephant (Aug 2, 2021)

PunishedWld said:


> Well you can already tell that this marriage isn't going to last long or if they get married at all.


To be fair, it's not like there's any alimony to be had by either side when it does fall apart, so why not?


----------



## Right Wing Boomer Squads (Aug 2, 2021)

It brings a certain joy to my heart to know that during the engagement - and inevitably during the wedding - Ralph’s thoughts will be focused on Joshua Connor Moon.

He’ll be at the altar with his (un)trust(worth)y steed, and the only thing running through that felted brain will be ‘take that Josh Moon!’


----------



## Eggg (Aug 2, 2021)

The question I've got on my mind is... Why? It can't be love. Maybe Ralph just sees it as a flex on broke dick josh? But what does mansu get out of this?


----------



## Jack Awful (Aug 2, 2021)

A_Single_Egg said:


> The question I've got on my mind is... Why? It can't be love. Maybe Ralph just sees it as a flex on broke dick josh? But what does mansu get out of this?


Attention.


----------



## MeltyTW (Aug 3, 2021)

A_Single_Egg said:


> The question I've got on my mind is... Why? It can't be love. Maybe Ralph just sees it as a flex on broke dick josh? But what does mansu get out of this?


riding the corpse of a brand in a sphere shes been trying to wiggle into for years and an in with dax with a known cuckold porn watcher and likely cuck ralph with a known weird father complex towards dax.


----------



## Feignedgoat (Aug 3, 2021)

Anyone warn her not to keep her dog Ralph and a chair in the same house?


----------



## Alex Mercer (Aug 3, 2021)

Alright, so what eceleb will the mare run to after she sucks all she can out of Ethan and turn him into a weirdo tranny?


----------



## Titos (Aug 3, 2021)

Chris should have fucked May instead of his mother. He could have cucked Ralph and fucked someone mildly more attractive than Barb (not a very high bar to clear). Also just imagine the hilarity of Ralph being cucked by Chris, no greater indignity exists in the world.


----------



## Truly Rural (Aug 3, 2021)

Wait what? Diamond in SILVER????????????? WTF? Last I checked diamonds are exclusively being gemmed in seriously precious metals, not in freaking cheap ass silver. I've never heard of diamonds in silver jewelry. I have my great grandmother's ring with sapphire and diamonds. It's white gold ring.




edit forgot pic


----------



## MeltyTW (Aug 3, 2021)

Truly Rural said:


> Wait what? Diamond in SILVER????????????? WTF? Last I checked diamonds are exclusively being gemmed in seriously precious metals, not in freaking cheap ass silver. I've never heard of diamonds in silver jewelry. I have my great grandmother's ring with sapphire and diamonds. It's white gold ring.
> View attachment 2407659
> edit forgot pic


Which involvement ralph? The one where you say he's too nice or the one where you say he was to mean to him? You probably could have actually picked up some steam with that if you stuck to at least just one of them


----------



## Feignedgoat (Aug 3, 2021)

Yea joshua connor moon dont you know u petofile when I was texting my blushing bride to be I was thinking of you when I was thinking of marrying her I was thinking of you when I bought the ring I was thinking of you. By the way I also was thinking of you when I was covering chris chan and I'm thinking of you now on twitter!* Oh you get him ralph dont forget to look at pictures of soph before you put your retarded baby in that belly of hers.*


----------



## Desktop User2 (Aug 3, 2021)

Truly Rural said:


> Wait what? Diamond in SILVER????????????? WTF? Last I checked diamonds are exclusively being gemmed in seriously precious metals, not in freaking cheap ass silver. I've never heard of diamonds in silver jewelry. I have my great grandmother's ring with sapphire and diamonds. It's white gold ring.
> View attachment 2407659
> edit forgot pic


So, it´s not the 1.8k one... that one is white gold.

PS: silver? Is it a high school sweetheart ring?


----------



## Terfatron (Aug 3, 2021)

She trooned out digibro.
Is this where she get her hooves in to Ralph and puts him on titty skittles? 

Don't be too quick to dimiss me on this, look at where we are already


----------



## CryoRevival #SJ-112 (Aug 3, 2021)

Man does this remind anyone else of the sandwich saga? 

Do you think he will buy a string of sea pearls to own the alogs next like he bought that uber-eats burger?


----------



## Honored guest (Aug 3, 2021)

A_Single_Egg said:


> The question I've got on my mind is... Why? It can't be love. Maybe Ralph just sees it as a flex on broke dick josh? But what does mansu get out of this?


He knocked up an 18 year old BPD whore to flex on Josh after Josh mentioned on one of his streams that he wanted to start a family. At this point any major life decisions that the Gunt makes are either to spite Josh or are a consequence of his previous actions. With this in mind Josh could have some fun fucking with the Gunt by lamenting or even just mentioning things that he wants. If he makes mentioning his desire to start a family every week on MATI the Gunt will both knock up the horse faced tranny and fight in court so he can pay child support.


----------



## CryoRevival #SJ-112 (Aug 4, 2021)

Honored guest said:


> He knocked up an 18 year old BPD whore to flex on Josh after Josh mentioned on one of his streams that he wanted to start a family. At this point any major life decisions that the Gunt makes are either to spite Josh or are a consequence of his previous actions. With this in mind Josh could have some fun fucking with the Gunt by lamenting or even just mentioning things that he wants. If he makes mentioning his desire to start a family every week on MATI the Gunt will both knock up the horse faced tranny and fight in court so he can pay child support.


I don't think he is doing these things directly to hit at Josh, I think that he is already doing them, and then makes them public in order to try to hit Josh when he would more wisely keep them personal.

This is ofcourse in addition to the fact that he is terminally online.

I think Josh's effect here is merely further reducing the already paper thin divide between Ralph's online and offline lives.


----------



## Niggernerd (Aug 4, 2021)

Fucking pedo troons to own dog man bad


----------



## AltisticRight (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Null (Aug 4, 2021)

@MirnaMinkoff 






Discuss


----------



## Plague Flea (Aug 4, 2021)

That looks like it came out of a Christmas cracker.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Aug 4, 2021)

The first sign of retardation is hairy knuckles.


Spoiler: The second



is if you look


----------



## KhorneFlakes (Aug 4, 2021)

Null said:


> @MirnaMinkoff
> 
> View attachment 2412464
> 
> ...


cheap


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Aug 4, 2021)

Null said:


> @MirnaMinkoff
> 
> View attachment 2412464
> 
> ...


Yup he definitely bought that from Esty alright.


----------



## KapitanKrunch (Aug 4, 2021)

Null said:


> @MirnaMinkoff
> 
> View attachment 2412464
> 
> ...


Unironically looks like something you'd win at an arcade for like 15 tickets


----------



## Pee Wee Herman (Aug 4, 2021)

Null said:


> @MirnaMinkoff
> 
> View attachment 2412464
> 
> ...


Gumball jewelry.


----------



## FamicomGorby (Aug 4, 2021)

Null said:


> @MirnaMinkoff
> 
> View attachment 2412464
> 
> ...


Where the fuck is a diamond on this thing?

Looks like either a cheap/fake sapphire and a cast ring that probably isn't actually silver. Does Hot Topic sell these?


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Aug 4, 2021)

Null said:


> @MirnaMinkoff
> 
> View attachment 2412464
> 
> ...


Proposing with a Ring Pop would have been less embarrassing.


----------



## InwardsStink (Aug 4, 2021)

Null said:


> @MirnaMinkoff
> 
> View attachment 2412464
> 
> ...


Holy shit look at those gorilla knuckles, she really is a man!


----------



## Disheveled Human (Aug 4, 2021)

Prob this material with an inexpensive saphire gem. def under 3k


----------



## PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue (Aug 4, 2021)

Why does it look so... Plastic-y?


----------



## RichardRApe (Aug 4, 2021)

Disheveled Human said:


> Prob this material with an inexpensive saphire gem. def under 3k
> 
> View attachment 2412545


Ralph said it was silver not white gold.


Null said:


> View attachment 2412464
> 
> 
> Discuss



Step up or down from Nora?


----------



## Disheveled Human (Aug 4, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> Ralph said it was silver not white gold.


Well damn don't I look foolish for giving him too much credit lmao.


----------



## Post Reply (Aug 4, 2021)

Null said:


> @MirnaMinkoff
> 
> View attachment 2412464
> 
> ...


Looks like @WhineMeDineMe69Me's ring dox was right on the money.


----------



## Sriracha (Aug 4, 2021)

Null said:


> @MirnaMinkoff
> 
> View attachment 2412464
> 
> ...


No diamonds, poorly made ring setting with a poorly cut sapphire. Band is probably sterling silver because the materials are cheaper than white gold and a hobbyist wouldn't fuck around with expensive materials. Sapphire could be real instead of synthetic but the cut makes it look bumpy ass wonky as fuck. 

The thing that gets me is the impulsive wigger didn't even hire a farrier to fit the horseshoe properly, the ring is way too big for her finger.


----------



## Disheveled Human (Aug 4, 2021)

It looks like a ring you get your teenage daughter for a sweet 16 present.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Aug 4, 2021)

Null said:


> @MirnaMinkoff
> 
> View attachment 2412464
> 
> ...


Garbage tier QVS jewelry some dementia ridden grandma probably bought in 2005 before the family took away her CC. (Regular $499 but yours today for just $299!! Look at that sparkle ladies, this just screams elegance.) The mall chain stores usually have slightly better quality that this shit. 

The mottled sides are a metal technique that tries to make the tiny fragments look more plentiful or bigger by creating metal facets AND helps use even less gold. Think crumpled aluminum foil. (The gold weight is important because that’s the only thing of real value used in this ring, so they try to reduce the amount of gold anyway possible.) 

The metal casting on it is about as bad as mass manufactured jewelry gets. They don’t even bother with platinum prongs because who gives a shit with a center stone like that. 

I’m assuming that’s white gold because that’s what the jewelry store listed it as, but I wouldn’t blame anyone for assuming it’s silver or some bubblegum machine prize. It’s a bad alloy mix or terrible rhodium platting on some paper thin amount of gold to get a look that cheap. I would never have assumed it was white gold from that photo, but it does appear to be the same ring the jewelry store had listed. Then again we are talking a minuscule amount of white gold, not even $30 worth of pure gold weight

That ring was shit out of a bottom tier mass manufacturing facility in Mumbai. The gold smelt value is probably $24 so if the Gunt paid more than $175 for that ring he is a chump. 

Sad because there’s plenty of deals to be had in the engagement ring market thanks to all the broken engagements and failed marriages. You get people selling rings online with good quality stones and decent gold weight for cheap just to get some money back out of it. (Usually after they take it to a pawn store and get offered 10% of what they paid, IF they are lucky. After they stop cursing they go online and try to at least get 30% of their money back)


----------



## Crystal Golem (Aug 4, 2021)

PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue said:


> Why does it look so... Plastic-y?


Yeah. Are there supposed to be large pits in gemstones?


----------



## Top Skink (Aug 4, 2021)

Imagine getting engaged and your idea for the rest of the day is not
>let’s have a nice dinner to celebrate, I’ll buy my darling fiancée some wonderful hay
but rather 
>LESH GA DOWN TO PAY OL’ CHRIS CHAN A VISIT AND HAVE A LIL’ TALK ABOUT THAT DAB GUN’ PAYDOEFILE JOSH MOON


Think he’ll have his honeymoon in Serbia to go propose to “track down” Null too?


----------



## High Tea (Aug 4, 2021)

Top Skink said:


> Imagine getting engaged and your idea for the rest of the day is not
> >let’s have a nice dinner to celebrate, I’ll buy my darling fiancée some wonderful hay
> but rather
> >LESH GA DOWN TO PAY OL’ CHRIS CHAN A VISIT AND HAVE A LIL’ TALK ABOUT THAT DAB GUN’ PAYDOEFILE JOSH MOON
> ...


May is there for the fame, the "excitement".  Ralph is always searching for the new Gamergate or Boulderstream high.  For their priorities, this was the perfect day.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Aug 4, 2021)

I had a gander at that COWARDin’s jewelry store in Richmond. Seems like a too appropriate store name for Ralph.  Ralph got the second cheapest ring in the entire “estate” section, which was all of 17 used rings.

The store mostly sells new engagement rings and jewelry, most of which were way out of Ralph’s budget. Most of the typical engagement band settings with NO center stone (gotta buy that separately) sold at the store sells cost more than the list price of the ring Ralph bought for his horse lady. (I refuse to believe anyone is stupid enough to pay $1800 for that ring, even Ralph. The list price was a marketing tactic so they could “give you a real deal/lucky day” pitch.) 

But no wonder Ralph steered her towards the “estate jewelry” section because it had cheaper options. Late 1980’s is as old as any of their estate jewelry gets. Most of it was made post-2000, but “estate jewelry” sounds better than “used jewelry”. He obviously  didn’t want horsegirl looking around at new rings and getting excited about one that cost him more than next month’s rent. 

Too bad he made such a enemy of his alleged son’s grandpa. I’m sure Coin Merchant Vickers could have steered him right in the buying used jewelry department. If nothing else Ralph paying standard retail for low quality, used jewelry proved to Vickers that Ralph is a certified retard.


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Aug 4, 2021)

What are those, grains of sand embedded in aluminum foil? There are no diamonds in that ring if you look with your eyes. Why lie?


----------



## DSP's Tax Lawyer (Aug 4, 2021)

Did Ralph take Panda Lee's fake plastic engagement ring?


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Aug 4, 2021)

hmm, is ralph even getting to hit that bussy?


----------



## FFinfo (Aug 4, 2021)

Null said:


> @MirnaMinkoff
> 
> View attachment 2412464
> 
> ...


It looks bad but spending a bunch of money on conspicuous consumption when you're in anything less than full passive income mode is also dumb, so I'm conflicted. Leaning on the side of "lmao" because if he really did care more about saving money than showing off, he'd have gone all in with something more understated like a tungsten band.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Aug 4, 2021)

Bad Take Crucifier said:


> What are those, grains of sand embedded in aluminum foil? There are no diamonds in that ring if you look with your eyes. Why lie?


According to the jewelry store listing there are some diamond dust chips somewhere on that band but given that chips are just low quality garbage (seriously it’s the shit sold to the drill and polish industry in bulk) it’s not like they sparkle. Metal sparkles and shines more than the dirty low grade diamond chips in that ring, which is why they try to hide it among the crumpled aluminum foil looking shit.

Seriously the diamonds used on your dentist’s drill bits are of a similar quality to what’s on that ring somewhere. When we think of diamonds most generally think of high quality, white, facet cut stones. But in the case of low quality mass produced jewelry you should think more along the lines of dirty ice chips. 



Spoiler



White and brown diamonds are very common. Only a flawless or near flawless white diamonds have some degree of rarity. In fact the jewelry industry came up with a huge marketing gimmick, the brown and yellowish diamonds used for industry suddenly got rebranded “chocolate” and “champagne” diamonds so they could sell them at chain jewelry stores. They made a mint because they got those industrial grade diamonds so cheap, nobody ever used them in jewelry until then.

If anyone is curious the most valuable diamond is a natural red diamond. They average $100k per tenth of carat, but a 1 carat VS1 will go much higher than a million. You’ll never see the celebrities wearing the most expensive diamonds in the world because they aren’t huge flashy stones, just small, incredibly expensive rare ones. Perfect for smugglers and money laundering too. Imagine you could carry a millions of dollars under your tongue across borders totally undetected if needed. 






						Red Diamonds: Shop Natural Loose Red Diamond | Leibish
					

LEIBISH specializes in Natural Fancy Red Diamonds & Red Diamond Jewelry. Discover our collection of fancy color diamonds.




					www.leibish.com


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Aug 4, 2021)

Can someone prepare a music video montage of this recent country song to photos and videos of Ralph and Pantsu. Would be a nice engagement gift from Karen Farms. The song even mentions waking up at 3 pm and Makers Mark. It is the truly a Ralphamale song. 



			https://youtu.be/gkoX7a0Uh_o


----------



## Covid19AteMyPeen (Aug 4, 2021)

Disheveled Human said:


> It looks like a ring you get your teenage daughter for a sweet 16 present.


Ralph is use to buying things to impress teenage girls so it lines up


----------



## CryoRevival #SJ-112 (Aug 4, 2021)

Personally I don't see the point in precious metal jewelry in the modern day unless you want to literally wear your savings account or it has some significance to you.

#JustWiggerThings i guess. Going on looks alone, this very nice looking sapphire engagement ring is only $112 + shipping, the sapphire is half a karat larger, has a setting that looks nice on rather than its been glued into a cup, and has 6 tiny manmade diamonds, rather than a nailfiles worth of manmade diamond dust.  

To my mind it is a more elegant piece, though no less a cheap piece of crap, but I guess it lacks the $60 meltdown value.






Disclaimer: I don't believe consumer grade jewelry made of precious stones and metals is inherenfly better, in the modern age its there to look good. If you want a store of value buy an ingot. If it is a family heirloom, I understand. (Its gotta be from YOUR FAMILY though)

I get the reverance around naturally formed gems and precious metals, and even making them into jewelry, but its only worth indulging at the artisanal level, not 1 of 100,000 identical pieces of manufactured shit.


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (Aug 4, 2021)

Null said:


> @MirnaMinkoff
> 
> View attachment 2412464
> 
> ...


There are definitely flaws/inclusions in the sapphire on the distal (towards fingertips) side of the stone. One of the facets looks pretty gnarly and there seems to be vertex chipping where the facets come together.
If it's an estate ring like our dear Ralphamale claims then it has a low grade sapphire that was most definitely heat treated. It could also have been poorly cared for, though that raises questions about the stone's authenticity. Corundum, sapphire's parent mineral, is a 9 on Moh's hardness scale and doesn't chip readily. Glass is about a 6.5-7 depending on composition and can flake quite easily under the correct circumstance. Glass jewelry, and even quartz varieties like amethyst and citrine, is generally not recommended for daily wear due to the stones' lack of long term wear resistance.

The cut also seems to dull the stone, though this may be a limitation of Ralph's camera or the lighting. That said, a well cut sapphire should have an even hue in most lighting, especially sunlight.

Lastly, the bezel is dummy thicc and the embellished/engraved/knurled band is a miss in that regard. That bezel is simply out of place.


----------



## Top Skink (Aug 4, 2021)

CryoRevival #SJ-112 said:


> Personally I don't see the point in precious metal jewelry in the modern day unless you want to literally wear your savings account or it has some significance to you.


Strike the last sentence and reverse it- unless it has meaning to HER. Nibba doesn’t buy an engagement ring to show how much style he has or even how big his bank account is, he does it because his prospective wife wants a diamond so big it’ll give her back problems 
Doesn’t matter if it’s a scam by JEWelers or indoctrination, it’s what she wants so it’s important to you


Does is sound stupid to spend money and time on dumb shit just cause a woman wants you too? Yeah, but welcome to marriage


----------



## Niggernerd (Aug 4, 2021)

Null said:


> @MirnaMinkoff
> 
> View attachment 2412464
> 
> ...


Lol poor


----------



## CryoRevival #SJ-112 (Aug 4, 2021)

Top Skink said:


> Strike the last sentence and reverse it- unless it has meaning to HER. Nibba doesn’t buy an engagement ring to show how much style he has or even how big his bank account is, he does it because his prospective wife wants a diamond so big it’ll give her back problems
> Doesn’t matter if it’s a scam by JEWelers or indoctrination, it’s what she wants so it’s important to you
> 
> 
> Does is sound stupid to spend money and time on dumb shit just cause a woman wants you too? Yeah, but welcome to marriage


Nibba needs to find a woman a tier above niggercattle.


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (Aug 4, 2021)

CryoRevival #SJ-112 said:


> Personally I don't see the point in precious metal jewelry in the modern day unless you want to literally wear your savings account or it has some significance to you.
> 
> Disclaimer: I don't believe consumer grade jewelry made of precious stones and metals is inherenfly better, in the modern age its there to look good. If you want a store of value buy an ingot. If it is a family heirloom, I understand. (Its gotta be from YOUR FAMILY though)


My wife's engagement ring was a custom made deal but the diamond on it is hilariously small, a 3pt VS1 diamond on a 14kt white gold band iirc. While I spent what felt like chunk of change on it as a broke college student it really wasn't too expensive in retrospect. Especially considering that Ralph claims to have spent something like $1800 on Mantsu's Ring Pop.

The way I see it, most people shouldn't spend more than $300-600 on wedding jewelry, with most of that money going towards the bride's rings. My wedding band is a titanium piece worth no more than $80. No reason to spend a month's rent and Maker's budget on one ring. 

Besides, you can always get a better ring for your spouse as an anniversary present when you're less broke.


----------



## White Pride Worldwide (Aug 4, 2021)

Demon baby 2 electric bogaloo soon.


----------



## PS2 Kiryu (Aug 4, 2021)

Bet he had Gator wear it first to test it, that plastic chinese ring looks loose on the horses finger


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Aug 4, 2021)

Mr. Skeltal said:


> My wife's engagement ring was a custom made deal but the diamond on it is hilariously small, a 3pt VS1 diamond on a 14kt white gold band iirc. While I spent what felt like chunk of change on it as a broke college student it really wasn't too expensive in retrospect. Especially considering that Ralph claims to have spent something like $1800 on Mantsu's Ring Pop.
> 
> The way I see it, most people shouldn't spend more than $300-600 on wedding jewelry, with most of that money going towards the bride's rings. My wedding band is a titanium piece worth no more than $80. No reason to spend a month's rent and Maker's budget on one ring.
> 
> Besides, you can always get a better ring for your spouse as an anniversary present when you're less broke.


No one expects a young man or broke college student to buy some expensive ring for his fiancé. Ralph is 35 years old.

The ring is just sad. Not because you should spend xxx amount of money, but that you could spend any money on such obvious junk. 

I do wonder if horse girl helped pick it out. I have a feeling she just said she wanted a sapphire engagement ring and had to act happy that Ralph sprung for the “second cheapest sapphire ring in the store down the road.”


----------



## AltisticRight (Aug 4, 2021)

Null said:


> @MirnaMinkoff
> 
> View attachment 2412464
> 
> ...


What the fuck is this shit? I'll retract my original "analysis".

Trash, streetshitter mass-produced gumball ring. Probably made by Tamidu Hanzihggrw after he took days off from studying Java and processing refunds at a call centre in San Francisco, New Delhi. Some of the best sapphires come from India (Kashmir), which also means some of the absolute streetshitter tier gems gets pumped out of that nation. Other notable localities are Burmese and Sri Lankan. Couldn't gunty at least get Zidan to buy him a nice piece of Burmese sapphire?  

The gemstone has no character at all, it's so fucking dull. The band reeks shit quality forging at a mass production level. The band is probably the so called "white gold" which is an alloy, zinc and nickel is added to make the yellowness turn white, which imitates platinum. Depending on the mix, maybe there's 80% gold, maybe there's less than 50%, lol. I'm going with the latter here since that sapphire looks like shit.

Why imitate platinum anyway? Whores who fancy rare metals with a piece of shiny rock anchored in rather than the character of jewellery thinks platinum is rarer, I guess due to the name being harder to spell? Dumbass video games might tell you otherwise, but platinum is NOT as rare as gold, despite the in-your-face fancy name. It's literally orders more common than gold. 





Here, South Africa has more platinum in metric tonnes than the entirety of the world has in gold. The graph also shows most countries won't even bother with platinum. South Africa's output is more than enough to supply the world with this nigger-tier-luxury-metal. 




It's so dull and cloudy. A good portion of the gem's worth comes from faceting. Where's the clarity? I've seen raw sapphires with more clarity than this. Sapphires are dichroic, the colour differs from viewing angle. Perhaps it's the lighting angle but judging from the reflections, I believe otherwise. I was 100% right when I said it has been heat treated, poorly. There's no rutiles/silk, it looks clear yet it's also fucking cloudy and dull.

A good cut is not just blue, there's hints of violet, purple, and "sky blue", none here of course because the cutter is not skilled. I prefer untreared, CORNflower blue.  It's a natural, lighter shade of blue with lots of gradations in purple and violet, very "shiny". Not a fan of heat treated gems.

Then this:



Sapphires are one of the hardest materials out there -- 9 on the Mohs Scale, diamond as we all know score 10, else you skipped high school classes. What are these dents? Especially that dent along the cut??? Was it so poorly cut, or did gunty get scammed with a piece of trash rock? Take this rock to a phone screen, if there's no scratches, it's probably fake trash. 

I said hope he paid below $1,000? I'll lower it to $300 now. 

On a scale of 0 to 10, I rate this ring "nigger".


----------



## Top Skink (Aug 4, 2021)

CryoRevival #SJ-112 said:


> Nibba needs to find a woman a tier above niggercattle.


They exist?


----------



## MeltyTW (Aug 4, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> What the fuck is this shit? I'll retract my original "analysis".
> 
> Trash, streetshitter mass-produced gumball ring. Probably made by Tamidu Hanzihggrw after he took days off from studying Java and processing refunds at a call centre in San Francisco, New Delhi. Some of the best sapphires come from India (Kashmir), which also means some of the absolute streetshitter tier gems gets pumped out of that nation. Other notable localities are Burmese and Sri Lankan. Couldn't gunty at least get Zidan to buy him a nice piece of Burmese sapphire?
> 
> ...


itll be funnier seeing ralph sperg about love and us being damn dirty aylawgs trying to price out love when their relationship crumbles or degrades


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Aug 4, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> I said hope he paid below $1,000? I'll lower it to $300 now.


I hope he actually really paid over $1,000 for this crap because that would be funny as fuck.


----------



## New & Improved Username (Aug 4, 2021)

Didn't Mama Ralph have any rings? Did she get buried with her wedding ring? Ralph should have given Horsepants a Ralph family heirloom ring. Doesn't he love her and want to spend the rest of his fat slovenly life by her side?


----------



## Bowl of Ramen (Aug 4, 2021)

Mr. Skeltal said:


> My wife's engagement ring was a custom made deal but the diamond on it is hilariously small, a 3pt VS1 diamond on a 14kt white gold band iirc. While I spent what felt like chunk of change on it as a broke college student it really wasn't too expensive in retrospect. Especially considering that Ralph claims to have spent something like $1800 on Mantsu's Ring Pop.
> 
> The way I see it, most people shouldn't spend more than $300-600 on wedding jewelry, with most of that money going towards the bride's rings. My wedding band is a titanium piece worth no more than $80. No reason to spend a month's rent and Maker's budget on one ring.
> 
> Besides, you can always get a better ring for your spouse as an anniversary present when you're less broke.


My engagement ring is a vintage sterling Avon piece from the 50s, because it’s fucking cool and I picked it out.  I don’t think my husband spent more than $40 on it.  Our wedding rings were free from his parents - Tru-Fits from 1958, white gold with diamond chips, with a slight Art Deco-meets-Celtic touch, inside a magnificent Bakelite box with Jet Age stars.  They bought them for their wedding, but thought them too ostentatious (!), so they never wore them.  Mighty kind of my in-laws to buy our rings before we were born.

TL;DR - rings ought to have _some _kinda meaning to them.  The amount of money spent on rings that’ll look out of date in a decade is unfathomable to me.  Especially crap like Ralph splurged on.  To follow up on my earlier posts, something I failed to mention.  We would rotate jewelry every three months, with a 20%-30% markdown.  We didn’t want stuff sitting around forever.  Probably more if it was this ring.  I probably would’ve ended up selling it for $35.


----------



## Fetish Roulette (Aug 4, 2021)

All I can think about with this ring discussion is this scene from South Park. Gunt seems like exactly the kind of gullible idiot that would call into one of those TV shopping channels too.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Aug 4, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> What the fuck is this shit? I'll retract my original "analysis".
> 
> Trash, streetshitter mass-produced gumball ring. Probably made by Tamidu Hanzihggrw after he took days off from studying Java and processing refunds at a call centre in San Francisco, New Delhi. Some of the best sapphires come from India (Kashmir), which also means some of the absolute streetshitter tier gems gets pumped out of that nation. Other notable localities are Burmese and Sri Lankan. Couldn't gunty at least get Zidan to buy him a nice piece of Burmese sapphire?
> 
> ...


Needs to be bigger and flashier for a niggo rating. I give it “Wal-Mart classy” or “QVC elegance” rating. 



Fetish Roulette said:


> All I can think about with this ring discussion is this scene from South Park. Gunt seems like exactly the kind of gullible idiot that would call into one of those TV shopping channels too.


Honestly if I had to bet where that “estate ring” came from I’d bet on QVC, or some other home shopping channel. It ticks all the boxes. 

I’ve been to quite a few estate sales where you have absolute gobs of really piss poor quality gold and silver jewelry with faceted gems. It’s always because some poor old widow stuck at home got addicted to the home shopping channels. 

Ralph’s ring would be perfectly at home among fifty other cheap hoarded rings some lonely old lady vastly overpaid for on Gem TV.


----------



## cistendered (Aug 5, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> What the fuck is this shit? I'll retract my original "analysis".
> 
> Trash, streetshitter mass-produced gumball ring. Probably made by Tamidu Hanzihggrw after he took days off from studying Java and processing refunds at a call centre in San Francisco, New Delhi. Some of the best sapphires come from India (Kashmir), which also means some of the absolute streetshitter tier gems gets pumped out of that nation. Other notable localities are Burmese and Sri Lankan. Couldn't gunty at least get Zidan to buy him a nice piece of Burmese sapphire?
> 
> ...


I’m in no way a jewelry sperg, but the closeup makes the setting look so bad. It looks like someone soldered the blue rock on to a piece of aluminum.

I can’t wait to see the wedding ring (if they make it that far). I bet it’ll be a piece of quartz hot-glued to a copper ring or something equally gaudy.


----------



## Hapless Mailman (Aug 5, 2021)

Null said:


> @MirnaMinkoff
> 
> View attachment 2412464
> 
> ...


Legitimately looks like a plastic trinket out of a sketchy 99¢ playset after a dog's chewed on it, how the hell could anybody spend a single penny on this and feel good about it? Actual gumball ring for comparison:




I know jackshit about jewelry but if someone approached me with that ring with an attitude like they expected me to be grateful/happy, I'd be deeply insulted. 

Really enjoying the jewelry and appraisal info in this thread.


----------



## LordOdin (Aug 5, 2021)

Ralph makes 2 demon babies ao they can fight the stronger baby absorbs the weaker one. He will train the ultimate super retard to do his bidding. Now the demon baby is 18 and he led na unholy crusade to take over the western world but his unholy magic lead him to a small cottage in rural america. Now we switch perspectives inside the cabin a middle aged man sits their polishing his guns he looks at his collection of guns and coins with pride. The man smiles to himself i'm nice and comfy not knowing the evil that is on his doorstep. Thunder roars the doors swing open red glowing eyes look at the man. The man wastes no time and quick draws the revolver in his underwear and shoots but, the bullets stop in mid air and they melt. The demon baby speaks seems that's the only thing in your pants that works Mr. Moon. He grabs the man by the throat and says now you'll pay for my paw sir no more alogging.


----------



## McSchlomo (Aug 5, 2021)

I will admit that my first assumption was that most people here just like to shit on Ralph, understandably so, and therefore would of course say the ring looks shit and cheap and ralph is fat.

But the fact of the matter is: To an extremely untrained eye (mine) this ring looks shit. I'm willing to give some of that to the quality of the picture (and maybe all that hair, holy fuck, couldn't have used a nicer position?), but I don't think its a nice ring. It... just actually looks bad.
And ralph IS fat.


----------



## Paranoia Machine (Aug 5, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> View attachment 2399010
> i now pronounce you man and piglet, you may kiss the gunt


Holy fuck, that is a huge front-butt


----------



## TheShedCollector (Aug 5, 2021)

McSchlomo said:


> I will admit that my first assumption was that most people here just like to shit on Ralph, understandably so, and therefore would of course say the ring looks shit and cheap and ralph is fat.
> 
> But the fact of the matter is: To an extremely untrained eye (mine) this ring looks shit. I'm willing to give some of that to the quality of the picture (and maybe all that hair, holy fuck, couldn't have used a nicer position?), but I don't think its a nice ring. It... just actually looks bad.
> And ralph IS fat.


Not to mention the shitty job she did of painting her nails. Even a five year old with a paint by numbers is usually able to paint between the lines


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (Aug 5, 2021)

Bowl of Ramen said:


> The amount of money spent on rings that’ll look out of date in a decade is unfathomable to me.


Compare these styles:
Option A



Option B


Both are white metal rings with clear, faceted stones as focal points. Option A is simple whereas Option B is more ornate. Which is the more expensive ring? The solitaire (Option A).

The Option B may be in style now and may retain some appeal as costume jewelry but I guarantee you that this "vintage" ring will be tacky and out of style by 2029. Conversely Option A is a time tested design with lasting appeal that will look as elegent now as did in the 1950s and into the 2050s.

Methinks Ralph spent four figures on an Option B from last century.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Aug 5, 2021)

I honestly think Pantsu was pretty disappointed with this cheap ass ring. I don’t think any woman would have selected this as their “engagement ring”. I could see some boomer with a Sept birthday buying this as a right hand birthstone ring to wear but this was produced as a “fashion ring”.

Ralph either heard cool girls like vintage sapphire engagement rings or Pantsu told him she liked them. Ralph waddled down to the local jewelry store and asked to see all their sapphire rings under $2k and got shown two rings, he picked one. 

Pantsu got a QVS boomer birthstone fashion ring. 

Now a woman should be more concerned with the man proposing than the ring, but look at fucking Ralph. If you are going to marry a broke Baron Harkonnen you should at least get a big expensive ring out of it. Unfortunately the ring matches the quality of the man. 

What real vintage sapphire ring could have Ralph bought with a modicum of effort and tight budget if he wasn’t retarded you ask? 

For $500 he could get a real Art Deco era natural sapphire ring like this: 








						Vintage Sapphire Engagement Ring .85ct Solitaire 14K Platinum Art Deco Antique
					

Diamondten Jewelers is the top online Pre-Owned Tiffany & Co. Engagement Ring seller, The best prices, Free Overnight shipping and 30 day Returns!




					diamondten.com
				



Or here’s a nice example and still relatively cheap:









						Mine Cut Diamond & Sapphire Engagement Ring
					

DESCRIPTION The Sheila ring is an authentic vintage engagement ring from the Art Deco Era circa 1930's. The ring features a .30 carat old mine cut diamond of I color, VS2 clarity, flanked by 2 synthetic triangular sapphire accents. Crafted in 14 karat white gold, accentuated with intricate...




					vintagediamondring.com
				




The filigree work is how you can tell it’s actually antique ring of the era. Old mine cut diamonds are another way to authenticate it’s age along with the way stones are set. 

Lots of companies out of India now copy some of the Art Deco designs because they became so popular about a decade plus ago but they reproductions are easy to spot if you bother to do any research. 

The one thing they never copy is filigree work which is extremely common on older rings and was done by hand. Filigree can’t be mold poured and mass cast at a factory so it’s the easiest way to know if you’re looking at a antique ring or a “vintage inspired” ring. 

But Ralph couldn’t even manage that much effort to find a ring just sitting on his computer at home. He just waddled down to the closet jewelry store bought whatever cheap crap sapphire ring they had on hand and got ripped off.


----------



## Bowl of Ramen (Aug 5, 2021)

Fitting symbol of the greatest day of Ralph’s life.  Filming Chris and “owning” Null.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Aug 5, 2021)

Truly Rural said:


> Wait what? Diamond in SILVER????????????? WTF? Last I checked diamonds are exclusively being gemmed in seriously precious metals, not in freaking cheap ass silver. I've never heard of diamonds in silver jewelry. I have my great grandmother's ring with sapphire and diamonds. It's white gold ring.
> View attachment 2407659
> edit forgot pic


Lol, I thought ppl were confused stating that Ralph said the ring is silver. Could he be that dumb?  If it’s silver he bought a $20 engagement ring for horsegirl. Silver rings with 1 carat sapphires and chips cost $20-$75 all day. 

Someone found the ring listed at a local Richmond jewelry store in their used jewelry section and it has to be the same one Ralph bought. So this tells me Ralph doesn’t even understand why he (probably) paid a few hundred for that fugly ring or else he would have never confused silver/white gold. Gold is absolutely the only thing worth mentioning about that cheap ass ring. 

By calling silver he downgraded the ring he bought from something worth $175 to something you pay $20 for at Wal-Mart or Amazon. 

Pantsu needs to tragically lose that embarrassment ASAP. It’s the type of ring Russ Greer takes with roses to a strip club to woo a lady.


----------



## hawkisnight (Aug 5, 2021)

What if Ralph trying to put a baby into horse girl to own the Vickers? Going full retard is ralphamale style.


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Aug 5, 2021)

hawkisnight said:


> What if Ralph trying to put a baby into horse girl to own the Vickers? Going full retard is ralphamale style.


He is trying to impregnate her, but he likely has no clue why. He's only acting on the impulses of the gunt. The gunt requires a new host and needs one that is genetically similar to Ralph.


----------



## Truly Rural (Aug 5, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Lol, I thought ppl were confused stating that Ralph said the ring is silver.


Well that and also he said diamonds, and I had no idea people put diamonds in silver, but apparently they do, so I learned a shocking lesson. I'm a bit out of the loop, last I checked everybody was pointing out that ring didn't appear to have any diamonds or even swarovski crystals in it. I'm yet to see if piggy proved that it indeed does by posting a zoomed in picture and stamped certificate to own the ayee lawgs.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Aug 5, 2021)

Truly Rural said:


> Well that and also he said diamonds, and I had no idea people put diamonds in silver, but apparently they do, so I learned a shocking lesson. I'm a bit out of the loop, last I checked everybody was pointing out that ring didn't appear to have any diamonds or even swarovski crystals in it. I'm yet to see if piggy proved that it indeed does by posting a zoomed in picture and stamped certificate to own the ayee lawgs.


Diamond chips are virtually worthless. The diamonds you see used in this garbage are usually what’s sold to industry for use in drill bits or polishing. 

If you brought in a gold ring with diamond chips like Ralph’s they will smelt the gold and toss the diamond chips in the trash. 

The only thing of any value in Ralph’s ring is gold weight - if it’s gold.


----------



## Arctic (Aug 5, 2021)

Da GUNT - World's Best Dad (feat. MC Jarbo)
					

Da GUNT - World's Best Dad ft. MC JarboDownload Link: https://mcjarbo.com/download/da_gunt-worlds-best-dad.mp3Twitter: https://twitter.com/mcjarboInstrumenta...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Eggg (Aug 5, 2021)

I hope we get to see Ralph sperg out about the ring more now that we've had some fine kiwi appraisals blowing him the fuck out


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Aug 5, 2021)

A_Single_Egg said:


> I hope we get to see Ralph sperg out about the ring more now that we've had some fine kiwi appraisals blowing him the fuck out


Ethan spends 60 hours a week combing the Kiwifarms threads, it's guaranteed he'll spill his spaghetti.


----------



## WhineMeDineMe69Me (Aug 5, 2021)

Ethan has said in his tweet (I think?) that he got it from a Richmond jewelry store and that is was "vintage". Then he said in the livestream from when they found Chris that "they already found the ring" while defending himself from people saying it was from Wal-Mart or whatever, so I think it is for sure the Cowardin's ring. Figures, Cowardin's was the second listing to come up when I searched "Richmond vintage jewelry store".  He must have searched long and hard for that one...I think he's just retarded and called it silver because he might not understand what white gold is, as he clearly has no idea what anything involved with the ring is worth, or what the difference between vintage and estate is, so they probably let him haggle them down a bit and still made out like a bandit for the ring.



AltisticRight said:


> What the fuck is this shit? I'll retract my original "analysis".


You are totally right, the listing even says "The sapphire shows evidence of heat treatment." lol.  I'm not a huge sapphire fan, certainly would not want one for my engagement ring, but if I had no choice, I would go with the more untreated  stones.  The colors look more dynamic and unique compared to something like this. It's 18kt white gold, which I believe is ~75% gold, 25% whatever else.  I just can't get over the bezel, I suppose it is subjective bit I hate it.

I'm wondering why it is still up listed on the website.  Is the store just lazy about updating the catalog?  Does this store have more than one?  Or is the jeweler just banking on the engagement not lasting very long and didn't bother removing it from the catalog?  The return policy states "You have 15 days to return an item once it has been received. Items must be returned unused, in their original packaging, and in a saleable state to be accepted for return. Personalized or custom pieces are not eligible for returns."  Tick tick tick Guntie...


----------



## A Logging Company (Aug 5, 2021)

Mundane Ralph said:


> He is trying to impregnate her, but he likely has no clue why. He's only acting on the impulses of the gunt. The gunt requires a new host and needs one that is genetically similar to Ralph.


_Auuurgggg_ the ol' Ralphamale is such a fuckin' chad he knocked up two, count um' *TWO* different women in under a year and a half. Bet you aylawg spergs can't even get one girl willin' to do the deed with you. I know that your lord and master Joshua Conner Moon can't even get his worthless lil' dick to work unless its an underage child getting raped or something. Or an old geezer getting raped by monsters of his own creation like Chris-Chan. Funny how Josh just can't seen to get off to anyone you could actually impregnate and procreate with. I mean, isn't that the true meaning of degenerate, acts that are not generative?   

Guess you could say Ralph is the ultimate anti-degenerate huh *dolphin_laughs.wav*


----------



## Truly Rural (Aug 6, 2021)

WhineMeDineMe69Me said:


> I just can't get over the bezel, I suppose it is subjective bit I hate it.


Hating on ancient design sir?


----------



## Estate (Aug 6, 2021)

Normally, it would take a couple of years and plenty of time spent together to end up engaged.
The fact that they did it so quick, makes me think one or both of them is in some rush. 
I wonder who?


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Aug 6, 2021)

Estate said:


> Normally, it would take a couple of years and plenty of time spent together to end up engaged.
> The fact that they did it so quick, makes me think one or both of them is in some rush.
> I wonder who?


It’s a very typical dumb white trash engagement timeline. It’s not like they put a lot of forethought into anything.


----------



## Null (Aug 6, 2021)

Estate said:


> Normally, it would take a couple of years and plenty of time spent together to end up engaged.
> The fact that they did it so quick, makes me think one or both of them is in some rush.
> I wonder who?


Both. Ralph needs to show he's not a total fucking loser (because he's a retard and thinks anyone would be impressed by this) and I think Pantsu actually has some sort of weird rivalry with all the other girls Ralph has thumbed. Her statements like "girls don't like being reminded they got traded in for something better" is not a statement towards anyone but Faith/Ade.


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Aug 6, 2021)

Even I start to feel dysphoric for how null always misgenders mantsu as horsewoman and things like that when he is clearly a man.


----------



## Weeb Slinger (Aug 7, 2021)

Ever since I heard the joyful news of Ralph's impending nuptials to his sexually-deviant horse bride, I haven't been able to get the Elton John song '_Live Like Horses_' out of my head. 

I looked up the lyrics this morning. The first four lines are like the songwriter, Bernie Taupin, received a Blakean vision of Ralph's gunt, as experienced by Ralph himself, and chose to set down this insight in verse: 

"I can't control this flesh and blood
That's wrapped around my bones
It moves beneath me like a river
Into the great unknown."

I think these words, which succinctly sum-up the turbulent relationship between Ralph and his gunt, should form the rippling foundation of his wedding vows to the future mother of his morbidly-obese centaur offspring.


----------



## AltisticRight (Aug 7, 2021)

WhineMeDineMe69Me said:


> I'm wondering why it is still up listed on the website. Is the store just lazy about updating the catalog? Does this store have more than one? Or is the jeweler just banking on the engagement not lasting very long and didn't bother removing it from the catalog?


My theory is that the ring is made in Los Angeles Windows support centre, suburb of Mumbai, India, and "vintage inspired", which means it's not remotely vintage and there's a lot of copies. According to @MirnaMinkoff, the style is that of the early 2000s which aligns with what a relative in the business said and my own autistic reeesearch.

I'll just give the pig some leeway and say it's 1990s, does "1990's vintage" sound remotely vintage? This shit drives me nuts, stores that would say "since 2018/est 2018" like nigger it's not 1918 or even 1980, who gives a fuck when your shitty bakery or thriftstore shithole is established.

Good on store owner Isaac Cohenwitz or whatever his name is, making bank on wigger couplings.


----------



## MeltyTW (Aug 7, 2021)

WeWuzFinns said:


> Even I start to feel dysphoric for how null always misgenders mantsu as horsewoman and things like that when he is clearly a man.


A faggot gay wedding between a man who's said he's willing for mtf trannies like blaire and now marrying a ftm   man


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Aug 7, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> My theory is that the ring is made in Los Angeles Windows support centre, suburb of Mumbai, India, and "vintage inspired", which means it's not remotely vintage and there's a lot of copies. According to @MirnaMinkoff, the style is that of the early 2000s which aligns with what a relative in the business said and my own autistic reeesearch.
> 
> I'll just give the pig some leeway and say it's 1990s, does "1990's vintage" sound remotely vintage? This shit drives me nuts, stores that would say "since 2018/est 2018" like nigger it's not 1918 or even 1980, who gives a fuck when your shitty bakery or thriftstore shithole is established.
> 
> Good on store owner Isaac Cohenwitz or whatever his name is, making bank on wigger couplings.


It’s definitely QVC/mall mass manufactured crap from between 1995-2005. There was so much of this crap churned out it would be a miracle to actually find any specifics on it.

“Vintage style” in the jewelry market is supposed to be jewelry that imitates fine Victorian, art nouveau, Art Deco or MCM designs, not QVC factory garbage from the late 90’s.

Here’s a similar one with bigger drill bit diamonds: https://www.etsy.com/listing/736468548/10kt-white-gold-sapphire-diamond-ring?ref=lx_share

Notice the $199 price on the crappy ring in that listing. I truly hope Ralph forked over $500 or more for his embarrassing QVC boomer Pajeet factory ring. 

The best part is since May has to fiercely embrace anything that KF mocks Ralphamale for she will now have to pretend she absolutely loves the QVC boomer ring of humiliation. She will be stuck with it until she finds another less-turgid e-celeb to leech onto. 

I know people like to mock horse girl, but she could do far better than a cross between bottom tier Arkansas white trash and Baron Harkonnen. Cleaning out grease traps and toilets at Arby’s with your bare hands would be a far preferable survival strategy than living with a man in support hose with a Gunt hanging past his knees.


----------



## Jersey Devil (Aug 7, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> I know people like to mock horse girl, but she could do far better than a cross between bottom tier Arkansas white trash and Baron Harkonnen.


Baron Harkonnen would be a much better fit for horse girl. They have the same sexual preferences, after all.


----------



## ~Marika~ (Aug 7, 2021)

This corn harvest shall be most bountiful.


----------



## Punished Brent (Aug 7, 2021)

Oh some weird trannies ex that you tried to bring into a 3-way relationship with a teenager? 
#Trad

y’all need to get right with the lord.


----------



## Arealsomalipirate (Aug 7, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> It’s definitely QVC/mall mass manufactured crap from between 1995-2005. There was so much of this crap churned out it would be a miracle to actually find any specifics on it.
> 
> “Vintage style” in the jewelry market is supposed to be jewelry that imitates fine Victorian, art nouveau, Art Deco or MCM designs, not QVC factory garbage from the late 90’s.
> 
> ...


May needs to take a trip to Casper. OOwwweee toobz theres a goth badboy with 20k subs that smells good and is an affiliate of the great grondyke soap company. Cobies with his "businesses"  and " May" business degree.  He could get his goth mansion with 34 bells and she could clean him up, he's a far better choice than the gunt and thats not saying much.


----------



## Realistic Elephant (Aug 7, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> I'll just give the pig some leeway and say it's 1990s, does "1990's vintage" sound remotely vintage? This shit drives me nuts, stores that would say "since 2018/est 2018" like nigger it's not 1918 or even 1980, who gives a fuck when your shitty bakery or thriftstore shithole is established.



Yeah, it's the same thing with vintage cars.  Depending on the state's laws, a shitty Plymouth Voyager made in 1996 can now qualify as a historical vehicle if it meets the other requirements.

"Est." only works if the place has been in business long enough to make it through the first five years, better if it's been open at least 10.



Jersey Devil said:


> Baron Harkonnen would be a much better fit for horse girl. They have the same sexual preferences, after all.


Unlike Ralph, Baron Harkonnen also chalked up a few wins against his rivals.


----------



## Trigger Me Timbers (Aug 7, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> What the fuck is this shit? I'll retract my original "analysis".
> 
> Trash, streetshitter mass-produced gumball ring. Probably made by Tamidu Hanzihggrw after he took days off from studying Java and processing refunds at a call centre in San Francisco, New Delhi. Some of the best sapphires come from India (Kashmir), which also means some of the absolute streetshitter tier gems gets pumped out of that nation. Other notable localities are Burmese and Sri Lankan. Couldn't gunty at least get Zidan to buy him a nice piece of Burmese sapphire?
> 
> ...


I can’t understand dudes who don’t just get their fiancé’s a diamond ring… or at least a ring that looks like a classic engagement ring but with a smaller caret or just a zirconium.

I get that diamonds are a scam and all that but honestly it’s more for her and her friends than it is for you and your wallet.

An engagement ring should be something that people (girls) spot and immediately identify that your engaged! (Cue girls shrieking and getting excited). Girls love that and you don’t want to deprive them of that since ideally they should only do this once.

It’s embarrassing having a ring that you need to explain “oh no this is my engagement ring… you see sapphires are actually better than diamonds you see because….”. Well it’s also embarrassing because it looks like it came free with a happy meal. I could see that ring being worn on a night out but not being heart broken that it got lost when you were dancing.

Ralph makes these mistakes because he’s  the “Alpha Male” of his group and the only person on top of him is Dickmasterson who would just tell him not to get married and just coooooooooom.

well at least Null ripping on that ring got some decent footage of Chris Chan’s last moments as a free man.


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Aug 7, 2021)

Trigger Me Timbers said:


> I get that diamonds are a scam and all that but honestly it’s more for her and her friends than


Pantsu doesn't have friends, especially not female friends since she tries to groom them into watching lolicon or sleeping with a gunt. Regardless, most girls would clock that as an ugly grandma ring.


----------



## Twinkletard (Aug 7, 2021)

Has another sex tape leaked yet?


----------



## AltisticRight (Aug 7, 2021)

Trigger Me Timbers said:


> An engagement ring should be something that people (girls) spot and immediately identify that your engaged! (Cue girls shrieking and getting excited). Girls love that and you don’t want to deprive them of that since ideally they should only do this once.


Diamond rings are a massive scheme. At some point, I tried looking into the ownership of African diamond mines, you will be absolutely surprised to see the number of Feinsteins and Cohens sprouting out (Atlantic slave trade, anyone?), it's a lucrative and predatory business that preys on men's wallets and women's urge to conform. There's far better gemstones, many of which aren't that cheap, all things considered. Though if you like diamonds, by all means go for it.

I thought, emphasis on *thought*, it was commendable for the gunt to deviate from the norm and get something rather unconventional, until I actually saw that piece of mass produced abomination. 

People can debate on what kind of gem is the best yadayada, it's a matter of personal preference. I like quartz, fluorite, and sapphire for their properties and practical usefulness. Now I kind of wished the piggy got his horse a diamond ring, it would be absolutely funny if the ring turned out of be a piece of fucking quartz or some Swarovski glass.





Here's one of my favourites. I appreciate the unearthed form.



Twinkletard said:


> Has another sex tape leaked yet?


Give it time. This'll be a cross species horrorfilm.


----------



## Thomas Highway (Aug 7, 2021)

Meme stocks, meme politicians, meme weddings.

All shallow and pointless.


----------



## AltisticRight (Aug 7, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Here’s a similar one with bigger drill bit diamonds: https://www.etsy.com/listing/736468548/10kt-white-gold-sapphire-diamond-ring?ref=lx_share
> 
> Notice the $199 price on the crappy ring in that listing. I truly hope Ralph forked over $500 or more for his embarrassing QVC boomer Pajeet factory ring.


It's amazing how Etsy houses some far better looking rings, is it photography lighting magic? That shitty rock gunt bought for the horse won't look good no matter what.

A bit less than $400, with two sizable tosser diamond scraps:




$600? Probably heat treated, more scrap diamonds. At least there's more clarity too.



These are all marked up as well, I'm sure one can negotiate down to 1/3 of the listing price.


----------



## Trigger Me Timbers (Aug 7, 2021)

Bad Take Crucifier said:


> Pantsu doesn't have friends, especially not female friends since she tries to groom them into watching lolicon or sleeping with a gunt. Regardless, most girls would clock that as an ugly grandma ring.


Ah yes your right, the other massive red flag for why you shouldn’t marry her, she has *no female friends*.

Even when she was with Digi in the pedo mansion with Riley and his grooming victim. Forgot her name but she also hated May. “_I’m not like the other girls, I can’t stand hanging out with other women, I prefer to hang out with the boys xD_” is code for “_I’m a broken emotionally stunted slut and you could easily fuck me on the first date_”.
 Women like this can never stay single for too long because they get massively lonely and literally just monkey branch in between boyfriends for eternity.

Ralph sure has shown us tho gang… we could never get a friendless, horse faced, crypto Jew with gender identity issues who is a pedo to marry us  why even live?




AltisticRight said:


> Diamond rings are a massive scheme. At some point, I tried looking into the ownership of African diamond mines, you will be absolutely surprised to see the number of Feinsteins and Cohens sprouting out (Atlantic slave trade, anyone?), it's a lucrative and predatory business that preys on men's wallets and women's urge to conform. There's far better gemstones, many of which aren't that cheap, all things considered. Though if you like diamonds, by all means go for it.
> 
> I thought, emphasis on *thought*, it was commendable for the gunt to deviate from the norm and get something rather unconventional, until I actually saw that piece of mass produced abomination.
> 
> ...


Oh I know they’re a massive scam. My point was more towards just getting something that looks more like a diamond ring. I said he could also get a Zirconium ring, I don’t recommend anyone spending money they don’t have for diamonds. That and nothing dries up pussy faster than trying to explain why diamonds are a scam because of the Jews. 

Unfortunately there is a lot tradition behind those blood diamonds controlled by the men in funny small hats and I would assume that May being “Trad Cath” would also like a ring that’s trad. 
However as another poster mentioned, Maye doesn’t have any friends and I don’t know if she even talks to her family so maybe it’s not a big deal and she is happy with her cereal box decoder ring.


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (Aug 7, 2021)

Trigger Me Timbers said:


> Ah yes your right, the other massive red flag for why you shouldn’t marry her, she has *no female friends*.
> 
> Even when she was with Digi in the pedo mansion with Riley and his grooming victim. Forgot her name but she also hated May. “_I’m not like the other girls, I can’t stand hanging out with other women, I prefer to hang out with the boys xD_” is code for “_I’m a broken emotionally stunted slut and you could easily fuck me on the first date_”.
> Women like this can never stay single for too long because they get massively lonely and literally just monkey branch in between boyfriends for eternity.
> ...


Good natural diamond alternatives are synthetic diamonds, corundum, cubic zirconia, moissanite, and the increasingly rare yttrium aluminum garnet (YAG).

Moissanite (SiC) has more brilliance than diamond so is a great alternative to a lesser diamond that may be at a comparable price.
Corundum ("white sapphire") is a hair less durable than real diamond with less refractive capability (less "fire" and sparkle) but is an affordable and acceptable diamond simulant.
Cubic zirconia is a time tested diamond simulant. Good enough for most applications.
Yttrium aluminum garnet (YAG) is interesting because it is also a laser medium like corundum (ruby/sapphire).
It's very often doped with specific ions to achieve a given wavelength emission as a laser medium but is also used to make a pleochroic alexandrite simulant. It has enough refraction to be used as a diamond simulant if undoped and faceted correctly.

Synthetic diamonds can cost the same as or more than natural diamonds but are typically conflict free and often come with certification about their origin and authenticity. Good options for the less budget but more ethically oriented.

Edit: typos


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Aug 8, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> It's amazing how Etsy houses some far better looking rings, is it photography lighting magic? That shitty rock gunt bought for the horse won't look good no matter what.
> 
> A bit less than $400, with two sizable tosser diamond scraps:
> View attachment 2424104
> ...


Yes, it’s LED lighting and good photography. If you ever go into a jewelry store and look at their display cabinets. The lighting they use makes every last piece of jewelry have 1000 watt sparkles. It looks very different when taken out of the lighting. 

The rings you’ve posted photos of are of a higher quality than the QVC boomer jewelry Pantsu got. They have real solid gold bands (not texture cast to use as little gold as possible) and have real prong settings for the stones. They wouldn’t look as good in person as they do in photos, but they would still look good. 

Sadly the ring Ralph bought even looked shitty in the website photo under the most ideal lighting conditions, but it looked like a tin ring from a junk machine when seen on Pantsu’s hand. People couldn’t even tell there were supposedly little diamond chips buried somewhere on the band.


----------



## Hal (Aug 8, 2021)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> View attachment 2398977


I'm pretty sure ralph chose the bad ending quite some time ago even before the whole deadbeat dad and demon baby thing


----------



## MeltyTW (Aug 8, 2021)

Trigger Me Timbers said:


> Ralph sure has shown us tho gang… we could never get a friendless, horse faced, crypto Jew with gender identity issues who is a pedo to marry us  why even live?


he really does have a piggy minded brain and when you say "cant find soulmate" he thinks "cant find a willing brood sow whos desperate enough to take you" when you say "its hard to have kids" he doesnt think planning or loving or finding the right person based on a higher order of connectivity, no he thinks "lol just rub your clit on hers"  its funny that he thinks like getting some crazy bitch to marry you is hard, most guys have ran into some desperate girl  no matter his looks or worth etc and say no all the time. every white trash retard can have kids. that ralph can only get this basic thing when he can pretend to have clout says a lot about what kind of impression he makes on even lower tier women.


----------



## How do I log in? (Aug 8, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> he really does have a piggy minded brain and when you say "cant find soulmate" he thinks "cant find a willing brood sow whos desperate enough to take you" when you say "its hard to have kids" he doesnt think planning or loving or finding the right person based on a higher order of connectivity, no he thinks "lol just rub your clit on hers"  its funny that he thinks like getting some crazy bitch to marry you is hard, most guys have ran into some desperate girl  no matter his looks or worth etc and say no all the time. every white trash retard can have kids. that ralph can only get this basic thing when he can pretend to have clout says a lot about what kind of impression he makes on even lower tier women.


The sad fact is I know a _lot_ of obese white trash types like him and they _all_ think this way. Marry ASAP to whatever hole will take you and everything will be alright. Next thing you know they have three kids and all they complain about is having to work all the time and how much they either can't stand things their wives do or how much they outright hate their wives.


----------



## Law (Aug 8, 2021)

Trigger Me Timbers said:


> I get that diamonds are a scam and all that but honestly it’s more for her and her friends than it is for you and your wallet.
> 
> An engagement ring should be something that people (girls) spot and immediately identify that your engaged! (Cue girls shrieking and getting excited). Girls love that and you don’t want to deprive them of that since ideally they should only do this once.


Spending three months of your salary on a shiny rock cause of a DeBeers commercial is something so stupid I'd expect the gunt to do it. 
I've never seen actual adult women in current year behave this way. The Financial Diet, a YouTube channel on personal finance that caters to younger women, had an episode where the guests talked about making their fiances return the diamond rings because they saw them as a gaudy waste of money.


----------



## InwardsStink (Aug 8, 2021)

Law said:


> Spending three months of your salary on a shiny rock cause of a DeBeers commercial is something so stupid I'd expect the gunt to do it.
> I've never seen actual adult women in current year behave this way. The Financial Diet, a YouTube channel on personal finance that caters to younger women, had an episode where the guests talked about making their fiances return the diamond rings because they saw them as a gaudy waste of money.


What? Now I know not every single woman is a vapid whore but that seems to be what the culture is pushing these days.  I have been lucky enough to be in relationships with more than one woman that isn't a vapid whore but that seems like the exception to the rule at least if I'm looking at American culture as a whole.  Maybe you are from a different country where this is not the case? It just seems very hard to believe.


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (Aug 9, 2021)

Law said:


> Spending three months of your salary on a shiny rock cause of a DeBeers commercial is something so stupid I'd expect the gunt to do it.
> I've never seen actual adult women in current year behave this way. The Financial Diet, a YouTube channel on personal finance that caters to younger women, had an episode where the guests talked about making their fiances return the diamond rings because they saw them as a gaudy waste of money.


My wife's old co-workers would start conversations with her about her then-new engagement ring. They would ask if that was her "starter ring" or make intimations about my feelings towards my wife because the diamond is rather small. Women be petty. Though I suppose it's a generational thing; many of her old co-workers were Gen-X so would've been very well familiarized with the idea that an engagement ring and a car down payment should be an equivalent expense.

If you're going to buy jewelry for daily wear (i.e. betrothal/wedding jewelry), go for something aesthetically pleasing and durable enough to endure daily wear. While I mentioned that CZ is a good enough diamond simulant, the stones do need to be replaced periodically. The marketing pablum that "a diamond is forever" is a truism in this context; diamonds never dull or require wear replacement.
Moissanite, white sapphire, and YAG (or GGG: gadolinium gallium garnet) are all hard wearing enough to deal with daily wear.

The metals are less important but noble metals (gold, platinum group) are better choices due to their reistance to corrosion. If you want to set your stones in copper alloys or fine silver then more power to you but expect it to patina over time. 
Don't buy rings above 14kt gold simply because purer gold is softer gold. More value sure, but more prone to damage.


----------



## A big guy (for you) (Aug 10, 2021)

Ralph fell in love with Isabella Janke live on stream. The engagement might be off, he's found his new Memphis 10.


----------



## Fetish Roulette (Aug 11, 2021)

A big guy (for you) said:


> Ralph fell in love with Isabella Janke live on stream. The engagement might be off, he's found his new Memphis 10.


A match made in hell. We'll have to bust out the works- the merging of their boards, a team of microbiologists to observe what happens when their fungal biomes mix, a team of Kiwis throwing kernels of corn at the happy couple's wedding- everything! It might make Jersh go bankrupt financing all of it.


----------



## moemoeh (Aug 11, 2021)

I still don’t know why he would simp for that fat walking fungus colony psychopath  with hygiene issues. Is he thinking of getting fungus infected coochie after his engagement?


----------



## Jeff Gerstmann (Aug 11, 2021)

moemoeh said:


> I still don’t know why he would simp for that fat walking fungus colony psychopath  with hygiene issues. Is he thinking of getting fungus infected coochie after his engagement?


When gunt grease meets shit fungus.

That is the true dimensional merge.


----------



## Chandler Bing (Aug 11, 2021)

How do I log in? said:


> The sad fact is I know a _lot_ of obese white trash types like him and they _all_ think this way. Marry ASAP to whatever hole will take you and everything will be alright. Next thing you know they have three kids and all they complain about is having to work all the time and how much they either can't stand things their wives do or how much they outright hate their wives.


I know someone like that except he's skinny.

You can't reason with people like them. You could give them almost 10 grand through stimulus thanks to having 3 mouth breathers like my former friend had and try to clear your debt only to realize you're not moving and you're not getting a better job even if you leave the company you're with because no degree and no trade skills/any skills. Also girlfriend/wife has no job. White trash doesn't know how to not be white trash.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Aug 11, 2021)

Fetish Roulette said:


> It might make Jersh go bankrupt financing all of it.


But that would mean no more Pizza Day/ Weekend. On the plus side it will save Josh’s life.


----------



## Top Skink (Aug 11, 2021)

Person of Walmart said:


> White trash doesn't know how to not be white trash.


that’s what makes the cycle so effective


When you have no education or money- and particularly no culture or engrained manners- you fall into a very primitive, almost bestial state of mind. You don’t keep your house clean, let alone pretty. You waste your time toiling for minimum wage because you have no higher skills, and burn it all on consumer items you can’t afford (cars, clothes, etc) because you don’t know about saving money. You develop bad habits (drugs, alcoholism, obesity, etc.) because you don’t know any better.
But most of all, you become incredibly petulant and aggressive because you’re constantly on the verge of disaster and start thinking of the pettiest things imaginable as contests of manhood worth sacrificing everything to win. It’s what you get when you take the relatively uneducated south and rip out the community values that kept it civil and productive.

Blame whoever you want, it doesn’t really matter. But as they’re able to make stupid impulsive decisions and lack the wisdom or education to teach them better wiggers like Ralph will be a dime a dozen


----------



## How do I log in? (Aug 12, 2021)

Top Skink said:


> You waste your time toiling for minimum wage because you have no higher skills, and burn it all on consumer items you can’t afford (cars, clothes, etc) because you don’t know about saving money. You develop bad habits (drugs, alcoholism, obesity, etc.) because you don’t know any better.


I cannot stress how fucking retarded white trash is with money. I had a neighbor couple who bought their house off of their combined income, their jobs were Hair Stylist and Jewel-Osco Grocery Bagger. They ended up divorced during the Bush-era housing crash and I have no idea what happened to the husband cuz there's no way his shitty job was paying for both his child support and a studio apartment. Worse yet is that they were _better off_ than most of the others I live around. There used to be a new subdivision going up every year all throughout my time in school and I'd ride by them in the school bus only to see houses just get abandoned midway through construction thanks to the housing crash.

And these bastards were dumb as hell with money. They'd be living paycheck to paycheck all because they were making payments on some classic car they bought in addition to their house and if one of them fell off a roof they were financially fucked. Their idiotic tard kids were spoiled brats, I'm talking retarded women who'd order an entire tray of fries at the cafeteria, eat seven of them and toss the rest. They'd look at something like cinnamon-baked apples and say "Ew, what's that supposed to be?" No domestic skills, fast-food every night for dinner. Shit there was one neighbor of mine who was some dumb bitch who would feed her kids roughly every three days. She'd go all-out on their birthday buying a six-year old a fuckin' 4-wheeler and then a few days later they'd be standing outside a neighbor's house drooling as they watched them eating hot dogs for lunch.

I don't have a problem with racism, but white trash is equally as detrimental to the world as ghetto trash.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Aug 13, 2021)

Fetish Roulette said:


> A match made in hell. We'll have to bust out the works- the merging of their boards, a team of microbiologists to observe what happens when their fungal biomes mix, a team of Kiwis throwing kernels of corn at the happy couple's wedding- everything! It might make Jersh go bankrupt financing all of it.


Can we still start a crowdfund for Mundane Matt Jarbo to be the Flower Girl at the upcoming nuptials?


----------



## Seminal Ointments Lain (Aug 16, 2021)

Sriracha said:


> No diamonds, poorly made ring setting with a poorly cut sapphire. Band is probably sterling silver because the materials are cheaper than white gold and a hobbyist wouldn't fuck around with expensive materials. Sapphire could be real instead of synthetic but the cut makes it look bumpy ass wonky as fuck.
> 
> The thing that gets me is the impulsive wigger didn't even hire a farrier to fit the horseshoe properly, the ring is way too big for her finger.


Sneed me a DM with Eli's discord and 4 digit number. I got chucked out of my account.


----------



## DrNow (Aug 16, 2021)

I don’t know anything about this guy other than from Chris’s arrest, but she looks too normal to be involved with somebody on Kiwifarms.


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Aug 16, 2021)

DrNow said:


> I don’t know anything about this guy other than from Chris’s arrest, but she looks too normal to be involved with somebody on Kiwifarms.


Ethan Ralph is horrible enough to warrant his own board, he's pissed off the entire Internet by being wigger. The girl is not normal, she's a white trash weeb lolicon stoner.  But quite frankly, she would probably be normal again if she got off of the Internet and got away from Ethan Ralph.  She's truly mentally ill, and actively ruining her life forever by sleeping with such a fat fucking gunt.


----------



## Arminius (Aug 17, 2021)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> Can we still start a crowdfund for Mundane Matt Jarbo to be the Flower Girl at the upcoming nuptials?


You must be Matt's #1 A-Log if you'd wish being a gunt bearer on him.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Aug 18, 2021)

Arminius said:


> You must be Matt's #1 A-Log if you'd wish being a gunt bearer on him.


The way I see it:

- Ethan & Pantsu likely need help with the upcoming wedding.
- Mundane Matt Jarbo could use a break from Uber Eats.
- Not only does this kill two birds with one stone, it counts as a good deed and I'm hoping that if Matt and Ethan get together after a couple dozen beers or so they can rise above these silly hurtful games, declare their undying love for each other, and become the Internet's Next Big Power Couple.  Okay, maybe not, but the thought that this might happen amuses me.


----------

